# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Προπολεμικά πλοία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού

## Nicholas Peppas

Το αντιτορπιλλικο *Θυελλα (1906-1941)
*http://www.hellasarmy.gr/frame.php?id=hn

Thyella.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η κορβεττα *Ευρωτας  (1884-1917)
*http://www.hellasarmy.gr/hn_unit.php?id=MP4

Eurotas.jpg

Η κορβεττα *Αχελωος* (1884−1917)

Acheloos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το αντιτορπιλλικο *Νικη* (1906−1945)

Niki.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Εχουμε το όνομα φώτο η στοιχεία για κάποιο τορπιλοβόλο που βύθισε Τούρκικη ναυαρχίδα στη Θεσσαλονίκη?
Ειχα διαβάσει κάπου την Ιστορία και ήταν άκρως ενδιαφέρουσα...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εχουμε το όνομα φώτο η στοιχεία για κάποιο τορπιλοβόλο που βύθισε Τούρκικη ναυαρχίδα στη Θεσσαλονίκη?
> Ειχα διαβάσει κάπου την Ιστορία και ήταν άκρως ενδιαφέρουσα...


Νομιζω οτι αναφερεσαι στο τορπιλλοβολο 11 του *Νικολαου Βοτση* που τορπιλησε το περιφημο *ΦΕΤΙΧ ΜΠΟΥΛΕΝΤ*

Πινακας του Προσαλεντη που παρουσιαζει τον τορπιλλισμο του *Φετιχ Μπουλεντ* απο την τορπιλλακατο του Βοτση

Pros.jpg

Και τωρα τα νεα της μεθεπομενης ημερας... 20 Οκτωβριου 1912 απο το Εμπρος

19121020 a.jpg
19120120 b.jpg

Και τα νεα της 21ης Οκτωβριου 1912 απο το Εμπρος

19121021 a.jpg
19121021 b.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η *Σαλαμινια* το 1900

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Salaminia 1900.JPG

Salaminia 1900b.JPG

----------


## sv1xv

Η φωτογραφία δείχνει μια συγκέντρωση μεγάλων μονάδων του Π.Ν. στο Φαληρικό Όρμο. Χρονολογείται γύρω στο 1930, για την ακρίβεια μεταξύ 1927/8 (ολοκλήρωση εκσυγχρονισμού Αβέρωφ) και 1931 (παροπλισμός Κιλκίς). Ανώνυμος φωτογράφος, έκδοση Εμμανουήλ Σ. Διακάκης, Αδριανού 35, Αθήναι, πριν το 1936. Σήμερα public domain.

----------


## Ellinis

Eνδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία... αριστερά διακρίνω το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ ενώ πιο κοντά του είναι ένα από τα αδελφά ΚΙΛΚΙΣ - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ με το άλλο να είναι πιο δεξιά.
Τέρμα αριστερά νομίζω πως είναι ένα από τα Α/Τ τύπου ΑΕΤΟΣ, αλλά πιο πίσω το 2-φούγαρο καράβι με προβληματίζει. 
φίλε sv1xv, λές να είναι το ΕΛΛΗ;

----------


## sv1xv

> Eνδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία... αριστερά διακρίνω το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ ενώ πιο κοντά του είναι ένα από τα αδελφά ΚΙΛΚΙΣ - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ με το άλλο να είναι πιο δεξιά.
> Τέρμα αριστερά νομίζω πως είναι ένα από τα Α/Τ τύπου ΑΕΤΟΣ, αλλά πιο πίσω το 2-φούγαρο καράβι με προβληματίζει. 
> φίλε sv1xv, λές να είναι το ΕΛΛΗ;


Βεβαίως, το #6 είναι το Ελλη. Στο flickr.com (πηγαίνεις κάνοντας κλικ στη φωτογραφία) είναι σημειωμένα όλα τα πλοία. Το ιστιοφόρο στο μέσον μάλλον είναι το Sunbeam II, μετέπειτα Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης. Αν αυτό είναι σωστό, η φωτογραφία ελήφθη το 1930.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πινακας του Προσαλεντη που παρουσιαζει τον τορπιλλισμο του *Φετιχ Μπουλεντ* απο την τορπιλλακατο του Βοτση
> 
> Pros.jpg


Και αλλη καλυψη της καταβυθισεως του *Φετιχ Μπουλεντ* απο το *11* και τον _Νικολαο Βοτση_

Απο το Ελληνοαμερικανικο περιοδικο της Νεας Υορκης Ατλαντις του Νοεμβριου 1912

Fetih Bulent Atlantis Nov 1912.jpg

Η γνωστη καρτ ποσταλ που εκδοθηκε το 1912 για την καταβυθιση του *Φετιχ Μπουλεντ* απο το *11* και τον _Νικολαο Βοτση

_Votsis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πολεμικο μας ναυτικο στον Πειραια κατα το 1915.  Σπανια φωτογραφια απο την Εθνικη Βιβλιοθηκη της Γαλλιας


Greek NAvy 1915.jpeg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και αλλη καλυψη της καταβυθισεως του *Φετιχ Μπουλεντ* απο το *11* και τον _Νικολαο Βοτση_
> 
> Απο το Ελληνοαμερικανικο περιοδικο της Νεας Υορκης Ατλαντις του Νοεμβριου 1912
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110437



Η καταβυθισις του *Φετιχ Μπουλεντ* παρουσιασμενη με τα πιο αδρα χρωματα.  Απο το βιβλιο του Γ. Τσοκοπουλου, Ιστορια του Ελληνοτουρκικου Πολεμου 1912−1913, Ατλαντις, Νεα Υορκη, 1913.

1.jpg2.jpg

3.jpg4.jpg

5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η κανονιοφορος Α περασε απο το στενο ισχυρα ενισχυμενο στενο Ακτιου−Πρεβεζης και μπηκε στον Αμβρακικο απελευθερωνοντας την Πρεβεζα
Απο το βιβλιο του Γ. Τσοκοπουλου, Ιστορια του Ελληνοτουρκικου Πολεμου 1912−1913, Ατλαντις, Νεα Υορκη, 1913.

Atlantis 1912-13.jpg

A.jpgPrevesa.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ελληνικα αντιτορπιλλικα το 1912
Απο το βιβλιο του Γ. Τσοκοπουλου, Ιστορια του Ελληνοτουρκικου Πολεμου 1912−1913, Ατλαντις, Νεα Υορκη, 1913.

Cruisres.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το υποβρυχιο *Δελφιν* το 1912

Delfin.jpg

Απο το βιβλιο του Γ. Τσοκοπουλου, Ιστορια του Ελληνοτουρκικου Πολεμου 1912−1913, Ατλαντις, Νεα Υορκη, 1913.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Λεων*  το 1912

Leon.jpg

Απο το βιβλιο του Γ. Τσοκοπουλου, Ιστορια του Ελληνοτουρκικου Πολεμου 1912−1913, Ατλαντις, Νεα Υορκη, 1913.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Το αντιτορπιλλικο Νεα Γενεα το 1912

_Nea Genae.jpg

Απο το βιβλιο του Γ. Τσοκοπουλου, Ιστορια του Ελληνοτουρκικου Πολεμου 1912−1913, Ατλαντις, Νεα Υορκη, 1913.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το αντιτορπιλλικο *Νικη* το 1912

Nike.jpg

Απο το βιβλιο του Γ. Τσοκοπουλου, Ιστορια του Ελληνοτουρκικου Πολεμου 1912−1913, Ατλαντις, Νεα Υορκη, 1913.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Αβερωφ* και το *Υδρα* στην Λημνο το 1912

Averoff Hydra.jpg

Απο το βιβλιο του Γ. Τσοκοπουλου, Ιστορια του Ελληνοτουρκικου Πολεμου 1912−1913, Ατλαντις, Νεα Υορκη, 1913.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το αντιτορπιλλικο _Κεραυνος_ το 1912

Keraunos.jpg

Απο το βιβλιο του Γ. Τσοκοπουλου, Ιστορια του Ελληνοτουρκικου Πολεμου 1912−1913, Ατλαντις, Νεα Υορκη, 1913.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κινητοποιησις του Ελληνικου στρατου για τον πρωτο Βαλκανικο Πολεμο. Αριστερα κατω το *Ελενη* της Αχαικης Ατμοπλοιας.  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=82080

Πανω στο κεντρο το μαυρο πλοιο ειναι το *Σοφια*. Το ιδιο εμφανιζεται και κατω δεξια. Επισης μια ωραια φωτογραφια του *Σοφια* απο την Εθνικη Βιβλιοθηκη της Γαλλιας παρουσιαζεται στην τριτη φωτογραφια κατω. Ποια ηταν αυτη η _Σοφια_; Μαλλον το φορτηγο του Φιλικου




> IDNo:     1086061     Year:     1882
> Name:     AYRSHIRE     Keel:     
> Type:     Cargo ship     Launch Date:     8.82
> Flag:     GBR     Date of completion:     8.82
> Tons:     774     Link:     1618
> DWT:         Yard No:     1
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:         Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:         Builder:     Pearce Bros
> ...



Mobilization.jpg

Απο το βιβλιο του Γ. Τσοκοπουλου, Ιστορια του Ελληνοτουρκικου Πολεμου 1912−1913, Ατλαντις, Νεα Υορκη, 1913.

Grec transport.jpeg

Απο την Εθνικη Βιβλιοθηκη της Γαλλιας
Και αλλη μια φωτογραφια με την αναξωριση του στρατου οπου βλεπουμε την *Σοφια*!

Departure.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ποια ηταν τα πλοια που βοηθησαν στον Πρωτο Βαλκανικο Πολεμο; Πολλα, οπως αναφερονται στο βιβλιο του Γ. Τσοκοπουλου, Ιστορια του Ελληνοτουρκικου Πολεμου 1912−1913, Ατλαντις, Νεα Υορκη, 1913.

Εχουμε παρουσιασει και αλλου την μεταφορα της Βουλγαρικης μεραρχιας απο την Θεσσαλονικη στην Αλεξανδρουπολη.... Σπουδαιο εθνικο γεγονος, μια και οι Βουλγαροι φθασαν στην Θεσσαλονικη με λιγες ωρες καθυστερηση και καθε παραμονη τους στην πολη θα δημιουργουσε μεγαλα προβληματα..

Εδω εχουμε και τα ονοματα των πλοιων.

Ελπιζω οι _τοξοτης_ και _ellinis_ να με βοηθησουν να βρω τα εξης αγνωστα σε μενα πλοια:
•    *Φροσω* (μηπως η Φροσσουλα του Βαρδαβα; )
•    *Δεσποινα* (μηπως η Δεσποινα Μιχαληνου που εχουμε παρουσιασει αλλου; )
•    *Λεοναρδος* (μαλλον το φορτηγου του Βατη, 1471 τοννων, του 1889, αρχικα με το ονομα *Garnet*)
•    *Εμπειρικος* (μαλλον το φορτηγο του 1902}
•    *Αγνη Χουντα*
•   * Θεοφανω* (το φορτηγο του Σιδεριδη που ηταν αρχικα το *Ορατιος Κουππας*; )
•    *Αλεξανδρος Καλουτας* (το φορτηγο του Καλουτα, 1375 τοννων, αρχικα γνωστο με το ονομα *Gracie*)
•    *Ιγγλεσης*
•    *Μαρκετης*
•    *Κυθηρα*
•    *Αγια Πελαγια
•    Κυπρος
•    Βαρβαρα
•    Ελπις*
•    *Αγιος Γεωργιος
•    Στενημαχος* (φορτηγο 1268 τοννων που μολις ειχε αγορασθει απο τον Αρβανιτιδη, πλοιο του 1876 παλαιοτερα γνωστο σαν *Aurora*)

Το *Αλεξανδρεια* πρεπει να ειναι του Κουρτζη και ολα τα αλλα ειναι γνωστα στους αναγνωστες της nautilia.gr και της προιστοριας της Ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας

B1.jpg
B2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

*Η παραπομπή του Βουλγαρικού στρατού στο ΔΕΔΕΑΓΑΤΣ στις 15 Νοεμβρίου του 1912.* 

*Α! ΜΕΡΟΣ*

http://alepakos.blogspot.com/2009/11/15-1912.html





*«¶ποψη του λιμανιου του Δεδεαγατς την 15 Νοεμβρίου 1912»* 
Ο Α’ Βαλκανικός πόλεμος άρχισε στις 5 Οκτωβρίου 1912(παλαιό ημερολόγιο) με τις Ελληνικές δυνάμεις να προελαύνουν ταχύτατα μέχρι την Κατερίνη και από εκεί 6 μίλια περίπου έξω από τη Θεσσαλονίκη, όπου και μπήκαν στις 26 Οκτωβρίου, ενώ άλλα τμήματα του Ελληνικού στρατού έφθασαν μέχρι την Κοζάνη και άλλα είχαν αρχίσει να πολιορκούν τα Ιωάννινα. Οι σύμμαχοι Βούλγαροι από την άλλη σημείωσαν μεγάλες νίκες στο Μπουνάρ Χισαρ και στο Λουλέ Μπουγκας, ενώ στις αρχές Νοεμβρίου επικέντρωσαν την επιθετική τους προσπάθεια εναντίον της Αδριανούπολης. Προκειμένω να επιτύχουν το στόχο τους αυτό ζήτησαν από την Ελλάδα να μεταφέρει με πλοία της Βουλγαρικές δυνάμεις στο λιμάνι του Δεδεαγατς.
Ο *Ηλίας Οικονομόπουλος* στο δίτομο έργο του «*ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΛΚΑΝΟΤΟΥΡΚΙΚΟΥ ΠΟΛΕΜΟΥ* ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣΑ ΕΠΙ ΤΗ ΒΑΣΕΙ μόνον των επισήμων Ανακοινωθέντων των Στρατιωτικών και διοικητικών Αρχών, συμπληρωθείσα δε δια της περιγραφής των καταλειφθησών χωρών, των αμεροληπτοτέρων κρίσεων του Ευρωπαικού τύπου, των γνωστών επισήμων εγγράφων και των ειδικών εκθέσεων ή ανακοινώσεων των κατά τόπους Στρατιωτικών και Ναυτικών αρχών», που εξέδωσε το 1929 γράφει για την επιχείρηση την οποίαν ακολούθησε ο φωτογράφος *Αλέκος Γαζιαδης*, φωτογραφίες του οποίου αναδημοσιεύουμε από το *ΕΛ.Ι.Α.* και το *ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΟ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ*: «Επι τη αιτήσει της Βουλγαρικής Κυβερνήσεως ζητησάσης την συνδρομήν του Ελληνικού ναυτικού προς μεταφοράν ολοκλήρου της εν Θεσσαλονίκη 7ης Μεραρχίας του Βουλγαρικού στρατού….προτιμηθείσης δ’ όμως κατόπιν υπό των Βουλγαρικών στρατιωτικών αρχών της δια ξηράς μεταφοράς μέρους της βουλγαρικής 7ης Μεραρχίας, εξετελέσθησαν συγχρόνως δια του ελληνικού εμπορικού στόλου η εκ Θεσσαλονίκης μεταφορά μιας ελληνικής Μεραρχίας και η εκ Θεσσαλονίκης εις Δεδεαγάτς μεταφορά μιας βουλγαρικής ταξιαρχίας… Η μεταφορά της ταξιαρχίας ταύτης, δυνάμεως 13.000 ανδρών και 3000 κτηνών υπό τον συνταγματάρχην *Μιτώφ*, εγένετο δια των ατμοπλοίων «*Σπέτσαι*», «*Ιγγλέση*», «*Μαρκέτη*», «*Κύθηρα*», «*Σοφία*», «*Θράκη*», «*Αγία Πελαγία*», «*Κύπρος*», «*Ερμούπολις*», «*Μαργαρίτα*». «*Βαρβάρα*», «*Ελπίς*», «*Αθήναι*», «*¶σσος*», «*Πηνειός*», «*¶γιος Γεώργιος*» και «*Στενήμαχος*», ήτοι εν συνόλω 17. Η κίνησις αύτη εγένετο υπό την προστασίαν του Ελληνικού στόλου, φρουρούντος την είσοδον των Δαρδανελλίων δια της μοίρας των αντιτορπιλλικών, ενώ συγχρόνως έπλεε προς Δεδεαγατς η θωρηκτή μοίρα μετά των ανιχνευτικών.






 *«Τα μεταγωγικά πλοία που μετέφεραν την βουλγαρική ταξιαρχία»* 



Η παραπομπή αύτη απέπλευσεν εκ του λιμένος Θεσσαλονίκης επι μιας γραμμής την 9.20 π.μ. της 14ης Νοεμβρίου υπό την οδηγίαν του ευδρόμου «*Μυκάλη*», ούτινος επέβαινεν ο αρχηγός του Γεν. Επιτελείου του Ναυτικού αντιπλοίαρχος *Μ. Ματθαιόπουλος*, ηγούμενος του πλού.
¶μα τη παραλλάξει του ακρωτηρίου «Μεγάλον Έμβολον» (Καρά Μπουρνού), η παραπομπή ετάχθη, κατόπιν σήματος της «*Μυκάλης*», εις 3 φάλαγγας, της αριστεράς ης ηγείτο η «Μυκάλη» της μεσαίας ηγούντο αι «*Σπέτσαι*», ων επέβαινεν ο συνταγματάρχης κ. *Μιτώφ* και της δεξιάς ης ηγείτο η «*Αγία Πελαγία*». Ο χειρισμός ούτος εγένετο μετά δεξιότητος επιμαρτυρούσης την παγκοσμίως παραδεδεγμένην ικανότητα του ημετέρου εμπορικού ναυτικού. Το θέαμα ήτο όντως μεγαλοπρεπές. Αι τρεις φάλαγγες εν τάξει διέσχισαν τα ύδατα του Θερμαϊκού. Αι αποστάσεις μεταξύ των πλοίων ήσαν 400 μέτρα, μεταξύ δε των φαλαγγών 800 μέτρα.

*«Η παραπομπή πλέοντας προς Δεδεαγατς»*Την 6.20΄ η παραπομπή παρήλλαξε την Κασσάνδραν, της οποίας ο φάρος ανήφθη δια πρώτην φοράν από της κηρύξεως του Ιταλοτουρκικού πολέμου και απεδόθη εις την διεθνή ναυτιλίαν. Η παραπομπή την νύκτα έπλεε κατάφωτος λόγω απολύτου κυριαρχίας του Ελληνικού στόλου εν τω Αιγαίω η έκτασις δ’αυτής εξικνείτο εις μήκος τριών και ημίσεως χιλιομέτρων και πλάτος δυο χιλιομέτρων. Την 1.30΄ της πρωίας της 15ης Νοεμβρίου παρηλλάχθη ο ¶θως εν πλήρει σεληνόφωτι.
Οι Βούλγαροι ενθουσιαζόμενοι εκ του ωραίου θεάματος- Η ανατολή του ηλίου εχρύσιζε τας κορυφάς της Λήμνου, της πρώτης απλευθερωθείσης Ελληνικής νήσου του Αιγαίου. Εν πλήρει τάξει έπλευσεν η παραπομπή προς το Δεδεαγατς, ένθα αφίκετο περί την 1ην ώραν μ.μ. της 15 Νοεμβρίου. Προ του Δεδεαγατς ώρμει από πρωίας μοίρα του στόλου του Αιγαίου, αποτελουμένη εκ των τεσσάρων θωρηκτών «*Γ. Αβέρωφ*», «*Ύδρας*», «*Ψαρών*» και «*Σπετσών*», εν γραμμή μετώπου, των ανιχνευτών «*Λέοντος*» και «*Πάνθηρος*», των τορπιλοβόλων 11 και 14 και του τορπιλλοφόρου «Κανάρη», έτι δε μετά ρυμουλκών φορτηγίδων και πάντων των χρειωδών δια την απόβασιν.

*«Νηοπομπή του ελληνικού στόλου, στο λιμάνι»* 


http://alepakos.blogspot.com/2009/11/15-1912.html

*ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Γ. ΑΛΕΠΑΚΟΣ*

*ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ - ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟΣ ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΗΣ**Βιβλιογραφία:*

1. *Η ΕΝΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ*, *DAKIN DOUGLAS*, *έκδοση Μορφωτικού Ιδρύματος Εθνικής Τραπέζης (ΜΙΕΤ).*
2. *Φωτοαρχείο Γεωργίου Π. Αλεπακου - ΕΛΙΑ & Nαυτικού Μουσείου Ελλάδος.-*
3. *Ηλ. Οικονομόπουλος*: Ιστορία του Βαλκανοτουρκικού Πολέμου Έκδοση Αναγνωστοπουλου & Πετράκου εκδ.1929.

----------


## τοξοτης

*Η παραπομπή του Βουλγαρικού στρατού στο ΔΕΔΕΑΓΑΤΣ στις 15 Νοεμβρίου του 1912.*

*ΜΕΡΟΣ Β!*




Πάντα είχον προβλεφθή και υδροφόρον έτι πλοίον ώρμει αυτόσε δια την ύδρευσιν εν ανάγκη των πλοίων της παραπομπής. Ο Ελληνικός στόλος έφερε τας σημαίας μεσιστίους ένεκα του εθνικού πένθους επι τω θανάτω του Πατριάρχου. Ομοίως υπέστειλαν τας σημαίας τα πλοία της παραπομπής. Κατά τον είσπλουν της παραπομπής ο Βουλγαρικός στρατός ήτο παρατεταγμένος επι του καταστρώματος και μόλις αντίκρυσε την ναυτικήν παράταξιν, η οποία εδείκνυε την ναυτικήν ισχύν της συμμάχου χώρας, εξερράγη εις ζητωκραυγάς υπέρ της Ελλάδος. Εις τας ζητωκραυγάς ταύτας μετά ίσου ενθουσιασμού ανταπεκρίνοντο οι ημέτεροι ναύται από των καταστρωμάτων των οικείων πλοίων.

*«Εκφόρτωση πλοίου σε φορτηγίδες»*¶μα τω κατάπλω της παραπομπής, φορτηγίδες και ιστιοφόρα εγχώρια πλοία ρυμουλκούμενα υπό των ρυμουλκών και τορπιλλοβόλων παρέλαβον τα πλοία και ήρξατο αμέσως η αποβίβασις, εκτελουμένη μετά ταχύτητος και τάξεως χάρις εις τα ληφθέντα εκ των προτέρων κατάλληλα μέτρα και την επικρατήσασαν την πρώτην ημέραν γαλήνην, ήτις όλως εξαιρετικώς διέκοψε την εν των Αιγαίω από τεσσαρακονθημέρου διαρκούσαν κακοκαιρίαν.





 *«Το πετρελαιοφόρο "Κούτσης"»*





Η απόβασις διεκόπη την νύκτα κατ’αίτησιν του Βουλγάρου ταξιάρχου και επανελήφθη την πρωίαν, εξηκολούθησε δε μετά της αυτής τάξεως παρα την επικρατούσαν την εσπέραν θαλασσοταραχήν και επερατώθη το εσπέρας.
Ήτοι υπό περιστάσεις ουχί πάντοτε ευνοικάς επετεύχθη η αποβίβασις 13.000 ανδρών και 3000 ίππων μετά του υλικού των κλπ. εν διαστήματι 18 ωρών κατά συντεταγμένας μονάδας εις απόστασιν 260 μιλίων από του κυριωτέρου Ελληνικού λιμένος του Πειραιώς, του μόνου διαθέτοντος τοσαύτα μέσα αποβιβάσεως.

*«Το ατμόπλοιο "Αγία Σοφία" στο λιμάνι του Δεδεαγατς»*  
Μετά την απόβασιν ο στόλος απέπλευσεν εκ Δεδεαγατς.
Ο Βούλγαρος ταξίαρχος επεσκέφθη τον υποναύαρχον αρχηγόν, κατά δε την αποβίβασιν αυτού απενεμήθησαν αι κεκανονισμέναι δια κανονιοβολισμών τιμαί. Πολλοί Βούλγαροι αξιωματικοί επεσκέφθησαν τον «Αβέρωφ» και εξέφραζον τας ευχαριστίας των δια τας περιποιήσεις ως έτυχον και την χαράν αυτών δια την υπεροχήν του Ελληνικού Ναυτικού….

*«Τα μεταγωγικά πλοία»*  

http://alepakos.blogspot.com/2009/11/15-1912.html

*ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Γ. ΑΛΕΠΑΚΟΣ*
*ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ - ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟΣ ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΗΣ*
*Βιβλιογραφία:*

1. *Η ΕΝΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ*, *DAKIN DOUGLAS*, *έκδοση Μορφωτικού Ιδρύματος Εθνικής Τραπέζης (ΜΙΕΤ).*
2. *Φωτοαρχείο Γεωργίου Π. Αλεπακου - ΕΛΙΑ & Nαυτικού Μουσείου Ελλάδος.-*
3. *Ηλ. Οικονομόπουλος*: Ιστορία του Βαλκανοτουρκικού Πολέμου Έκδοση Αναγνωστοπουλου & Πετράκου εκδ.1929.

----------


## τοξοτης

*Η παραπομπή του Βουλγαρικού στρατού στο ΔΕΔΕΑΓΑΤΣ στις 15 Νοεμβρίου του 1912*. 

*ΜΕΡΟΣ  Γ!*

Επί της σημασίας των κατά θάλασσαν τούτων επιχειρήσεων μας και ιδίως της μεταφοράς των Βουλγάρων από Θεσσαλονίκης εις Δεδεαγατς, ιδού οποίας εξέφερε κρίσεις –θαυμασμού σχεδόν – η Παρισινή έκδοσις του «*Κήρυκος της Νέας Υόρκης*»:
Ο ανταποκριτής ετηλεγράφει από το Δεδεαγατς ότι «αι στρατιωτικαί και ναυτικαί επιχειρήσεις ήρχισαν αυτόθι εν συνδυασμώ. Ο Βουλγαρικός στρατός μετά του ιππικού, βοών και μεγάλης προμηθείας υλικού εκστρατείας, μεταφερθείς εκ Θεσσαλονίκης δια Ελληνικών πλοίων, απεβιβάσθη κροτούντων των τηλεβόλων του Ελληνικού στόλου προς χαιρετισμόν της Βουλγαρικής σημαίας.
Ο Ελληνικός στόλος συνώδευε την μεταφοράν μέχρι του λιμένος του Δεδεαγατς. Η θάλασσα ήτο γαληνιαία.

*«το Γαλλικόν καταδρομικόν «Ζουριέν δε λα Γκραβιέρ» (JURIEN DE LA GRAVIERE)»* 
Η μοίρα έφθασε προ του Δεδεαγατς περί την 5ην πρωινήν ώραν της Τετάρτης. Εις τον λιμένα ήτο ηγκυροβολημένον το Γαλλικόν καταδρομικόν «*Ζουριέν δε λα Γκραβιέρ*» (*JURIEN DE LA GRAVIERE*), το οποίον μόλις εισήλθεν η μοίρα του Ελληνικού στόλου παρατεταγμένη κατά μέτωπον εχαιρέτισε δια κανονιοβολισμών την σημαίαν της ναυαρχίδος και μετ’ολίγον ανεχώρησε.

*«Φορτηγίδες προσεγγίζουν μεταγωγικό πλοίο προς εκφόρτωση ανδρών»* 
Ο Ελληνικός στόλος ηγκυροβόλησεν εις απόστασιν περίπου 15000 γιαρδών. Ο στόλος των τορπιλλικών και των αντιτορπιλλικών έφθασε περί την μεσημβρίαν εις τρεις φάλαγγας. Η δεξιά και αριστερά φάλαγξ είχεν επι κεφαλής τα εύδρομα «*Σφακτηρία*» και «*Μυκάλη*», η δε κεντρική φάλαγξ το εμπορικόν πλοίον «Σπέτσαι», επι του οποίου επέβαινεν ο συνταγματάρχης *Μιτώφ*, αρχηγός του μεταφερόμενου Βουλγαρικού στρατού. Η παραπομπή ετήρει τας αποστάσεις της παρατάξεως με αξιοθαύμαστον κανονικότητα, ηγκυροβόλησε δε εις τα εκ των προτέρων ορισθέντα σημεία με ακρίβεια ωρολογίου.

*«Το θωρηκτό "Ψαρά", λήψη από το "Μυκάλη"»*
Τα πληρώματα του «Αβέρωφ» ήρχισαν την αποβίβασιν του στρατού από των πλοίων χωρίς να χάσουν καιρόν. Η αποβίβασις διεξήχθη μετά θαυμαστής τάξεως, άνευ εμποδίων, με κανονικότητα μοναδικήν και ταχύτητα εκπληκτικήν, βοηθήσαντος και του καιρού μεγάλως.

*«Το τορπιλλοβόλο πλοίο "15"»*

http://alepakos.blogspot.com/2009/11/15-1912.html
*ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Γ. ΑΛΕΠΑΚΟΣ*

*ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ - ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟΣ ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΗΣ*
*Βιβλιογραφία:*

1. *Η ΕΝΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ*, *DAKIN DOUGLAS*, *έκδοση Μορφωτικού Ιδρύματος Εθνικής Τραπέζης (ΜΙΕΤ).*
2. *Φωτοαρχείο Γεωργίου Π. Αλεπακου - ΕΛΙΑ & Nαυτικού Μουσείου Ελλάδος.-*
3. *Ηλ. Οικονομόπουλος*: Ιστορία του Βαλκανοτουρκικού Πολέμου Έκδοση Αναγνωστοπουλου & Πετράκου εκδ.1929.

----------


## τοξοτης

*Η παραπομπή του Βουλγαρικού στρατού στο ΔΕΔΕΑΓΑΤΣ στις 15 Νοεμβρίου του 1912.*


*ΜΕΡΟΣ  Δ!*




Η τελειότης της οργανώσεως της δυσκολωτάτης ταύτης ναυτικής επιχειρήσεως είνε εύγλωττος απόδειξις της μεγάλης και αδιαφιλονεικήτου επαρκείας και δεξιότητος του Ελληνικού στόλου και του επιτελείου των αξιωματικών.
Λίαν αξιοθαύμαστος υπήρξεν η ταχύτης, με την οποίαν συνηθροίστη εν Θεσσαλονίκη τεραστία δύναμις Ελληνικού εμπορικού ναυτικού, ουδενος αναγκαίου μέτρου παραλειφθέντος και προβλεφθεισών απασών των λεπτομερειών.
 


*«Φορτηγίδες προσεγγίζουν μεταγωγικό πλοίο προς εκφόρτωση ανδρών»*Ο εμπορικός ούτος στόλος, εφ’ου επέβαινον οι Βούλγαροι στρατιώται, καταδεικνύει την μεγάλην επάρκειαν της Ελληνικής ναυτιλίας. Πλοίον ειδικώς κατασκευασθέν προς τούτο ηκολούθει τον εμπορικόν στόλον, φέρον ύδωρ, ίππους και κτήνη.
Ο μεταφερθείς στρατός απετελείτο από την 1ην ταξιαρχίαν της 7ης μεραρχίας του Βουλγαρικού στρατού. Εις το Δεδεαγατς ευρίσκοντο ήδη 25 χιλ. Βούλγαροι υπο την αρχηγίαν του στρατηγού *Γκινέφ*.
Πολλοί Βούλγαροι αξιωματικοί επεσκέφθησαν τον «Αβέρωφ» διαρκούσης της ημέρας. Εγκαρδιώταται σχέσεις ανεπτύχθησαν μεταξύ των αντιπροσώπων των κατά ξηράν και θάλασσαν δυνάμεων.
Η συνδεδυασμένη αύτη επιχείρησις του Ελληνικού ναυτικού μετά του Βουλγαρικού στρατού υπήρξε το θαύμα Ελληνικής ναυτικής οργανώσεως, υπήρξεν επιχείρησις τιμώσα μεγάλως το Ελληνικόν ναυτικόν, επιχείρησις πλέον ή στρατιωτική, επιχείρησις της οποίας τα πολιτικά αποτελέσματα διαφαίνονται υψίστης σημασίας…»
Αλλά και ολόκληρος ο Αγγλικός τύπος ανωμολόγει πάλιν εξ αφορμής της μεταφοράς του βουλγαρικού στρατού εκ Θεσσαλονίκης εις Δεδεαγατς, την σπουδαιοτάτην κατά τον πόλεμον δράσιν του Ελληνικού Στόλου.
Αι εφημερίδες «*Σφαίρα*», «*Πελ-Μελ*», «*Ημερήσια Νέα*» και το εβδομαδιαίον «*Έθνος*» ετόνιζον ότι και αι Ελληνικόν Βουλγαρικαί επιτυχίαι εις τα πεδία της Θράκης ωφείλοντο και αύται εις τον στόλον, όστις απέκλεισεν όλας τας εξ Ασίας Τουρκικάς επικουρίας και προεκάλεσε παρα τω εχθρώ την σύγχισιν, την παραλυσίαν και την αδράνειαν.»


http://alepakos.blogspot.com/2009/11/15-1912.html



*ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Γ. ΑΛΕΠΑΚΟΣ*

*ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ - ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟΣ ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΗΣ*

*Βιβλιογραφία:*

1. *Η ΕΝΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ*, *DAKIN DOUGLAS*, *έκδοση Μορφωτικού Ιδρύματος Εθνικής Τραπέζης (ΜΙΕΤ).*
2. *Φωτοαρχείο Γεωργίου Π. Αλεπακου - ΕΛΙΑ & Nαυτικού Μουσείου Ελλάδος.-*
3. *Ηλ. Οικονομόπουλος*: Ιστορία του Βαλκανοτουρκικού Πολέμου Έκδοση Αναγνωστοπουλου & Πετράκου εκδ.1929.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Και τα νεα της 21ης Οκτωβριου 1912 απο το Εμπρος





> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90133
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90134


 
Να προσθέσω μερικά ακόμη 

ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ

ΤΟΡΠΙΛΟΒΟΛΟ Τ-11


Το τορπιλοβόλο του ελληνικού Πολεμικού Ναυτικού κατασκευάστηκε το 1885. Ήταν εκτοπίσματος 85 τόνων, μήκους 37,5 μέτρων και πλάτους 4μέτρων και 60 εκατοστών,με βύθισμα 2 μέτρα. Η μηχανή του είχε δύναμη 1.000 ίππων και η ταχύτητά του έφτανε τους 25 κόμβους την ώρα.
Μετά τη φονική έκρηξη που έγινε το 1900 στον λέβητα ενός από τα άλλα τέσσερα σκάφη που είχαν κατασκευαστεί μαζί και στοίχισε τη ζωή στονκυβερνήτη του τορπιλοβόλου και σε οκτώ ναύτες του πληρώματος όλα τα σκάφη αναλεβητώθηκαν.
Τα σκάφη επανεξοπλίστηκαν με ταχυβόλο Κανέ των 27 χλστ., ένα πολυβόλο Νόρδελφεντ και τρεις τορπιλοβόλους σωλήνες των 360 χλστ. Οι τορπίλες είχαν βεληνεκές 400 μέτρα. 



Πλήρωμα : Το πλήρωμα του “Τ-11” το είχε επιλέξει ο ίδιος ο κυβερνήτης του,υποπλοίαρχος Νικόλαος Βότσης, και το αποτελούσαν:
Αχιλλεύς Ασλάνογλου, ναύτης από την ¶νδρο, Γεώργιος Λεϊμονής, ναύτης από το Τρίκερι, Γεώργιος Κουκλής, θερμαστής από τις Μηλιές Πηλίου,Γεώργιος Ψαρρός, θερμαστής από την ¶νδρο, Σταύρος Βλαχάκης, οιακιστής από την ¶νδρο, Εμμανουήλ Κουτσουδάκης, αρμενιστής από τη Μήλο, Σπυρίδων Πετρίτης, αρμενιστής από την Αίγινα, Σαράντης Καραδήμας, αρμενιστής από τον Πόρο, Δημήτριος Μαλτέζος,
αρμενιστής από την Αίγινα, Γεώργιος Κυράγγελος, δίοπος μηχανικός από την Πάτρα, Θεόδωρος Σούγκρας, κελευστής μηχανικός από την Αθήνα,
Κανέλος Αλιφαντής, υποκελευστής μηχανικός από τον Πειραιά, Γιακουμής Γιακουμή, υποκελευστής μηχανικός από την Χαλκίδα, Λεωνίδας Ανδριανού, δίοπος πυροβολητής από τη Σαλαμίνα, Βασίλειος Κουμπενάς, πυροβολητής από την Αίγινα, Αλέξανδρος Λαγουρός, πυροβολητής από την Τήνο, Θωμάς Μπήτρος, πυροβολητής από την Αίγινα, Δημήτριος Δαούτης, τορπιλητής από την Αθήνα, Γεώργιος Καμπανάρος, τορπιλητής
από το Λαύριο, Γεώργιος Θεοχάρης, τορπιλητής από το Κορωπί, Δημήτριος Ελευσινιώτης, τορπιλητής από τη Σαλαμίνα, Νικόλαος Βλαχόπουλος, ιδιώτης πλοηγός από το Λιτόχωρο, Μιχαήλ Κουφός, ιδιώτης πλοηγός από το Λιτόχωρο, Δημήτριος Χατζίσκος, ύπαρχος σημαιοφόρος από τη Λαμία.






ΦΕΤΧΙ ΜΠΟΥΛΕΝΤ 
Ο θωρακοδρόμων “Φετχί Μπουλέντ” ναυπηγήθηκε το 1872 στη Βρετανία και είχε μετασκευαστεί το 1890 και το 1907. Σύμφωνα με την αθηναϊκήεφημερίδα “Σκριπ”, στο φύλλο της 20ής Οκτωβρίου 1912, το σκάφος στην αρχή έφερε το όνομα “Μουκαντεμέχ ι Χαΐρ”, το μήκος του ήταν 75 μέτρα, το πλάτος 13 μέτρα, το βύθισμά του 20 πόδια και είχε εκτόπισμα 2.710
τόνους. Οι μηχανές του “απέδιδον δύναμιν 3.200 ίππων. Ο θώραξ του ΅Φετχί ΜπουλέντΆ ήταν ζώνη σιδηρά 8 έως 23 εκ. πυροβολείου 22,8,
διαπήγματα 15,2 εκ.”. Στον οπλισμό του πολεμικού πλοίου περιλαμβάνονταν τέσσερα πυροβόλα των 150 χλστ., τέσσερα των 75 χλστ. και τέσσερα των 57 χλστ., ενώ το πλήρωμα του σκάφους ήταν γύρω στους 150 ναύτες. Το 1910 το “Φετχί Μπουλέντ” ήλθε στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης ως πλοίο διοίκησης. Τυπικά κυβερνήτης του ήταν ο εκάστοτε ναυτικός διοικητής της Θεσσαλονίκη, που τότε
ήταν ο πλοίαρχος (Binbasi) Αζίζ Μαχμούτ Μπέη. Το 1911, κατά τη διάρκεια
του ιταλοτουρκικού πολέμου, για την καλύτερη οχύρωση της Θεσσαλονίκης τα βαρέα τηλεβόλα του σκάφους μεταφέρθηκαν στο Μεγάλο Έμβολο (Καραμπουρνού). Το βράδυ της επίθεσης το τουρκικό πλοίο διέθετε μόνο τα πυροβόλα των 75 χλστ. και 57 χλστ. ενώ οι 90 άνδρες του επάνδρωναν τα πυροβόλα της στεριάς. Οι απώλειες του “Φετχί Μπουλέντ” ήταν 13 ναύτες και ο ιμάμης του σκάφους. Παρόλο που το “Φετχί Μπουλέντ” ήταν ουσιαστικά μερικώς παροπλισμένο στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης, εντούτοις το πλήγμα στο ηθικό του τουρκικού στρατού ήταν καίριο. Αντιθέτως αποτέλεσε μοναδική ευκαιρία για την εξύψωση του ηθικού των Ελλήνων, στρατιωτών και λαού. Μάλιστα, όπως αναφέρει

ο Ιωάννης Δώδος, το κατάρτι του “Φετχί Μπουλέντ” τοποθετήθηκε στον Λευκό Πύργο ως ιστός της ελληνικής σημαίας και παραμένει μέχρι σήμερα.

Στη πιο κάτω δε πηγή εκτός των άλλων υπάρχει και η περιγραφή της επιχείρησης απο τον ίδιο το Νικόλαο Βότση.

Πηγή : http://www.makthes.gr/filestore/docs...0BOTSHSlow.pdf

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το αντιτορπιλλικο *Θυελλα (1906-1941)*
> http://www.hellasarmy.gr/frame.php?id=hn
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64980


¶λλη μία του *ΘΥΕΛΛΑ*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...hyella-01.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το *Λεων* το 1912
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116236
> 
> Απο το βιβλιο του Γ. Τσοκοπουλου, Ιστορια του Ελληνοτουρκικου Πολεμου 1912−1913, Ατλαντις, Νεα Υορκη, 1913.


*Αντιτορπιλικά τύπου "ΘΗΡΙΑ"*

*Λέων D-50 (1912-1941)*
Πρώην Αργεντινό TUCUMAN
ΑΝΤΙΤΟΡΠΙΛΙΚΟ
ΑΝΙΧΝΕΥΤΙΚΟ
 
*Διαστάσεις:*89,4 / 8,3 / 3 μέτρα
*Εκτόπισμα:*880 / 1.033 τόν.
*Πρόωση:*4 ανθρακολέβητες και 1 πετρελαιολέβητας, 5 καπνοδόχοι. Το 1925 έκανε στην Αγγλία εκτεταμένη μετασκευή των λεβήτων του. Οι καπνοδόχοι έγιναν 2 και τοποθετήθηκαν 4 πετρελαιολέβητες Yarrow. 
*Ταχύτητα:*31 κόμβοι, μετά τη μετασκευή 32 κόμβοι 
*Οπλισμός:*(1912) 4 πυροβόλα Betheleem των 10,2 εκ., 1 Α/Α πυροβόλο 75 χιλ., 6 Τ/Σ 21 ιντσών και 3 ηλεκτρικοί προβολείς. Το 1925 αφαιρέθηκε το πυροβόλο των 75 χιλ., και τοποθετήθηκε 1 πυροβόλο Α/Α των 37 χιλ., 1 πυροβόλο τετράκαννο των 40 χιλ. και 2 βομβοβόλα.

Του ιδίου τύπου με τα ΑΕΤΟΣ, ΙΕΡΑΞ και ΠΑΝΘΗΡ. Έλαβε μέρος στους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους 1912-13 (Κυβερνήτης Πχης Ι. Ραζηκότσικας) και επ' αυτού επέβαινε ο Διοικητής της Μοίρας Ανπχος Δ. Παπαχρήστος. Κατασχέθηκε το 1916 και χρησιμοποιήθηκε από τους Γάλλους κατά την περίοδο 1917-1918. Μετά την απόδοσή του, με την έξοδο της Ελλάδος στον πόλεμο στο πλευρό της Entente, έδρασε στον αποκλεισμό των ακτών του Ευξείνου από τον Βόσπορο μέχρι την Τραπεζούντα και το 1919 στις επιχειρήσεις της Κριμαίας. Στις 22 Δεκεμβρίου 1921, και ενώ ήταν πρυμνοδετημένο στον Πειραιά μαζί με το ΙΕΡΑΞ, υπέστη πολύ σοβαρές ζημιές από έκρηξη βόμβας βάθους που συνέβη κατά τη μεταφορά της. Από το ΛΕΩΝ σκοτώθηκαν 2 αξιωματικοί, 1 υπαξιωματικός και 2 ναύτες, ενώ από το ΙΕΡΑΞ 2 αξιωματικοί. Καταστράφηκε επίσης τελείως το πρυμναίο τμήμα του πλοίου μέχρι και του πρυμναίου πυροβόλου. Επισκευάστηκε και έλαβε μέρος στον πόλεμο 1940-41. Στις 18 Απριλίου 1941, κατά τη συνοδεία νηοπομπής, συγκρούστηκε με το επιβατηγό ΑΡΤΕΝΑ. Ακολούθησε έκρηξη δυο βομβών βάθους, με αποτέλεσμα να αποκοπεί το πρυμναίο τμήμα του πλοίου και να φονευθούν 2 αξιωματικοί. Τελικά βυθίστηκε από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη στις 15 Μαίου 1941 στον όρμο της Σούδας, όπου είχε ρυμουλκηθεί από τη Σαλαμίνα.

(Υπάρχει δυνατότητα μεγένθυσης)
http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/leon12_41.asp


*Ιέραξ D-36 (1912-1946)*

Πρώην Αργεντινό SAN FE 
ΑΝΤΙΤΟΡΠΙΛΙΚΟ
ΑΝΙΧΝΕΥΤΙΚΟ
 
*Διαστάσεις:*89,4 / 8,3 / 3 μέτρα
*Εκτόπισμα:*880 / 1.033 τόν.
*Πρόωση:*4 ανθρακολέβητες και 1 πετρελαιολέβητας, 5 καπνοδόχοι. Το 1925 έκανε στην Αγγλία εκτεταμένη μετασκευή των λεβήτων του. Οι καπνοδόχοι έγιναν 2 και τοποθετήθηκαν 4 πετρελαιολέβητες Yarrow. 
*Ταχύτητα:*31 κόμβοι, μετά τη μετασκευή 32 κόμβοι 
*Οπλισμός:*(1912) 4 πυροβόλα Betheleem των 10,2 εκ., 1 Α/Α πυροβόλο 75 χιλ., 6 Τ/Σ 21 ιντσών και 3 ηλεκτρικοί προβολείς. Το 1925 αφαιρέθηκε το πυροβόλο των 75 χιλ., και τοποθετήθηκε 1 πυροβόλο Α/Α των 37 χιλ., 1 πυροβόλο τετράκαννο των 40 χιλ. και 2 βομβοβόλα. Το 1942 αφαιρέθηκαν το 3ο και 4ο πυροβόλο και οι τορπιλοσωλήνες της πρύμης. Προστέθηκαν 1 πυροβόλο 3 ιντσών Α/Α, 1 πυροβόλο 20 χιλ. Oerlicon και η συσκευή Α/Υ τύπου 123Α.


Του ιδίου τύπου με τα ΑΕΤΟΣ, ΛΕΩΝ και ΠΑΝΘΗΡ. Η παραλαβή του έγινε στο Palermo της Σικελίας, όπου είχε καταπλεύσει με ξένο πλήρωμα, από τον Πχο Αθ. Μιαούλη. Στις 21 Οκτωβρίου 1912, με κυβερνήτη τον Ανπχο Α. Βρατσάνο, κατέλαβε τα Ψαρά. Έλαβε μέρος στις επιχειρήσεις του Α' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, στις επιχειρήσεις του Ευξείνου (1919-1920) και στη Μικρασιατική Εκστρατεία. Επίσης συμμετείχε και στις ναυτικές επιχειρήσεις του πολέμου 1940-45, όπου παρά την ηλικία του προσέφερε πολύτιμες υπηρεσίες ως συνοδό και περιπολικό. Τέθηκε σε παροπλισμό το 1946. 

 (Δυνατότητα μεγένθυσης)

ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ 
http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/ierax12_46.asp

*

Αετός D-01 (1912-1946)*
Πρώην Αργεντινό SAN LUIS
ΑΝΤΙΤΟΡΠΙΛΙΚΟ
ΑΝΙΧΝΕΥΤΙΚΟ

*Διαστάσεις:*89,4 / 8,3 / 3 μέτρα
*Εκτόπισμα:*880 / 1.033 τόν.
*Πρόωση:*4 ανθρακολέβητες και 1 πετρελαιολέβητας, 5 καπνοδόχοι. Το 1925 έκανε στην Αγγλία εκτεταμένη μετασκευή των λεβήτων του. Οι καπνοδόχοι έγιναν 2 και τοποθετήθηκαν 4 πετρελαιολέβητες Yarrow. 
*Ταχύτητα:*31 κόμβοι, μετά τη μετασκευή 32 κόμβοι 
*Οπλισμός:*(1912) 4 πυροβόλα Betheleem των 10,2 εκ., 1 Α/Α πυροβόλο 75 χιλ., 6 Τ/Σ 21 ιντσών και 3 ηλεκτρικοί προβολείς. Το 1925 αφαιρέθηκε το πυροβόλο των 75 χιλ., και τοποθετήθηκε 1 πυροβόλο Α/Α των 37 χιλ., 1 πυροβόλο τετράκαννο των 40 χιλ. και 2 βομβοβόλα. Ήταν διασκευασμένο για την πόντιση 40 ναρκών. Το 1942 αφαιρέθηκαν το 3ο και 4ο πυροβόλο και οι τορπιλοσωλήνες της πρύμης. Προστέθηκαν 1 πυροβόλο 3 ιντσών Α/Α, 1 πυροβόλο 20 χιλ. Oerlicon και η συσκευή Α/Υ τύπου 123Α. 

Το ΑΕΤΟΣ και τα ιδίου τύπου ΛΕΩΝ, ΠΑΝΘΗΡ και ΙΕΡΑΞ απετέλεσαν την Μοίρα των περίφημων "Θηρίων". Αγοράσθηκαν έτοιμα για παράδοση αντί 148.000 λιρών το καθένα από τα αγγλικά ναυπηγεία Camel Laird στο Λίβερπουλ, όταν ο βαλκανικός πόλεμος ήταν αναπόφευκτος. Τα πλοία αυτά είχαν αρχικά παραγγελθεί από την Αργεντινή. Στις 19 Σεπτεμβρίου 1912 ύψωσαν την ελληνική σημαία, αν και είχαν ακόμη ξένα πληρώματα. Τα πλοία απέπλευσαν ανεξάρτητα, με προορισμό το Αλγέρι, όπου περίμενε το επίτακτο ΙΩΝΙΑ με τα ελληνικά πληρώματα. Το ΑΕΤΟΣ, όταν εισήλθε στη Μεσόγειο, έπαθε σοβαρή βλάβη και έμεινε ακυβέρνητο. Κατά σύμπτωση, πέρασε κοντά του ένα από τα άλλα αντιτορπιλικά και το ρυμούλκησε στο Αλγέρι. Πυρομαχικά αγοράσθηκαν τα απολύτως απαραίτητα για πολεμικές επιχειρήσεις (μόνο 3.000 τεμάχια). Τορπίλες δεν αποκτήθηκαν στη διάρκεια των Βαλκανικών πολέμων. Για το λόγο αυτό, τα πλοία αρχικά ονομάσθηκαν "ανιχνευτικά" και όχι "αντιτορπιλικά". Κατά την παραλαβή, οι Έλληνες αντιμετώπισαν σοβαρές δυσκολίες, γιατί δεν είχαν τη σχετική εμπειρία και συνάμα όλα τα έντυπα και οι επιγραφές ήταν στην ισπανική γλώσσα. Παρ' όλα αυτά, πέτυχαν να κινήσουν τα πλοία και να αποπλεύσουν σε 24 ώρες. Στην περιοχή των επιχειρήσεων εστάλησαν αφού έμειναν λίγες μόνο ημέρες στο Ναύσταθμο. Ο ΑΕΤΟΣ μόνο ρυμουλκήθηκε και χρειάσθηκε επισκευή 5 εβδομάδων. Έλαβε μέρος στους Βαλκανικούς πολέμους (κυβερνήτης Ανπχος Α. Δουρούτης) και στη συνέχεια στον Α' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, όταν ήρθε η κατάσχεσή του από τους Γάλλους που είχε επιβληθεί το 1916 και διήρκεσε μέχρις ότου η Ελλάδα βγήκε στον πόλεμο στο πλευρό της Entente. Έλαβε επίσης μέρος στις επιχειρήσεις του Εύξεινου Πόντου μεταξύ 1919-1920, στην Μικρασιατική Εκστρατεία και τέλος στις επιχειρήσεις της περιόδου 1940-45, όπου πρόσφερε πολλές υπηρεσίες, ανάλογες με την ηλικία και τον εξοπλισμό του, η δε δράση του το έφερε μέχρι τον Ινδικό ωκεανό. Μεταξύ Δεκεμβρίου 1941 και Φεβρουαρίου 1942, πραγματοποίησε μετασκευή του οπλισμού του στην Καλκούτα για την καλύτερη εκτέλεση των νέων του αποστολών. Παροπλίσθηκε το 1946. 

ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ
http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/aetos12_46.asp

*
Πάνθηρ D-72 (1912-1946)*
Πρώην Αργεντινό SANTIAGO 
ΑΝΤΙΤΟΡΠΙΛΙΚΟ
ΑΝΙΧΝΕΥΤΙΚΟ

*Διαστάσεις:*89,4 / 8,3 / 3 μέτρα
*Εκτόπισμα:*880 / 1.033 τόν.
*Πρόωση:*Αρχικά το πλοίο είχε 5 λέβητες (4 ανθρακολέβητες και 1 πετρελαιολέβητα), 5 καπνοδόχους και ταχύτητα 31 κόμβων. Το 1925 έκανε στην Αγγλία εκτεταμένη μετασκευή των λεβήτων του. Οι καπνοδόχοι έγιναν δύο και τοποθετήθηκαν 4 πετρελαιολέβητες Yarrow που απέδωσαν μέγιστη ταχύτητα 32 κόμβων.
*Ταχύτητα:*31 κόμβοι, μετά τη μετασκευή 32 κόμβοι 
*Οπλισμός:*(1912) 4 πυροβόλα Betheleem των 10,2 εκ., 1 Α/Α πυροβόλο 75 χιλ., 6 Τ/Σ 21 ιντσών και 3 ηλεκτρικοί προβολείς. Το 1925 αφαιρέθηκε το πυροβόλο των 75 χιλ., και τοποθετήθηκε 1 πυροβόλο Α/Α των 37 χιλ., 1 πυροβόλο τετράκαννο των 40 χιλ. και 2 βομβοβόλα. Ήταν διασκευασμένο για την πόντιση 40 ναρκών. Το 1942 αφαιρέθηκαν το 3ο και 4ο πυροβόλο και οι τορπιλοσωλήνες της πρύμης. Προστέθηκαν 1 πυροβόλο 3 ιντσών Α/Α, 1 πυροβόλο 20 χιλ. Oerlicon και η συσκευή Α/Υ τύπου 123Α. 

Ένα από τα τέσσερα "Θηρία" (ΑΕΤΟΣ, ΙΕΡΑΞ, ΠΑΝΘΗΡ και ΛΕΩΝ). Η παραλαβή του έγινε στο Παλέρμο από τον Πχη Αθ. Μιαούλη. Κατασκευάσθηκε στα ναυπηγεία Camel Laird της Αγγλίας. Έλαβε μέρος στους πολέμους 1912-13, 1917-19 και 1920-22. Όταν έγινε από τους Συμμάχους η κατάσχεση του Στόλου (1916), χρησιμοποιήθηκε περίπου ένα χρόνο, υπό γαλλική σημαία και πλήρωμα, σε συνοδείες νηοπομπών και Α/Υ επιχειρήσεις. Με την είσοδο της Ελλάδος στον πόλεμο, επεστράφη και εκτέλεσε συναφείς αποστολές. Το 1919-20 έλαβε μέρος στις επιχειρήσεις της Κριμαίας μαζί με τα ΚΙΛΚΙΣ, ΛΗΜΝΟΣ και ΛΕΩΝ, παραμένοντας στον Εύξεινο Πόντο 263 ημέρες. Κατά τη Μικρασιατική Εκστρατεία συμμετείχε στις επιχειρήσεις αποκλεισμού των παραλίων της Μ. Ασίας. Το 1924-25 έκανε γενική επισκευή στην Αγγλία μαζί με τα άλλα πλοία του ιδίου τύπου. Έλαβε μέρος στις επιχειρήσεις του πολέμου 1940-45, όπου πρόσφερε αναλόγως με την ηλικία του πολλές υπηρεσίες ως συνοδό και περιπολικό. Μεταξύ Μαίου και Οκτωβρίου 1942, πραγματοποίησε στη Βομβάη μετασκευή οπλισμού Α/Α καλύτερης προστασίας για την εκτέλεση των νέων αποστολών του. Οδηγήθηκε σε παροπλισμό το 1946

ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ
http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/panthir12_46.asp

----------


## τοξοτης

*Αντιτορπιλικά τύπου Dardo 

Σπέτσαι D-83 (1933-1945)*


ΑΝΤΙΤΟΡΠΙΛΙΚΟ τύπου Dardo

*Διαστάσεις:*92,3 / 9,7 / 3,8 μέτρα
*Εκτόπισμα:*1.350 τόν.
*Πρόωση:*52.000 hp *Ταχύτητα:*40 κόμβοι*Οπλισμός:*4 πυροβόλα 120 χιλ., 3 πυροβόλα Α/Α 40 χιλ. και 2 τριπλοί Τ/Σ 21 ιντσών. Είχε δυνατότητα να μεταφέρει και να ποντίζει έως 40 νάρκες. 
*Οπλισμός:* (Μετά από εκσυγχρονισμό)
3 πυροβόλα 120 χιλ., 3 πυροβόλα Α/Α 40 χιλ., 2 Oerlikon 20 χιλ., 3 Τ/Σ 21 ιντσών, συσκευή Α/Υ τύπου 127, αφετήρας βομβών βάθους και 2 βομβοβόλα.*Πλήρωμα:*166


Ένα από τα τέσσερα αντιτορπιλικά (ΚΟΥΝΤΟΥΡΙΩΤΗΣ, ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ, ΥΔΡΑ και ΨΑΡΑ) που παραγγέλθηκαν από την Ελληνική Κυβέρνηση στα ιταλικά ναυπηγεία το 1930 και παρελήφθησαν τπ 1933. Έλαβε μέρος στις επιχειρήσεις του 1940-41, στις οποίες περιλαμβάνονται πολλές συνοδείες νηοπομπών και η τρίτη επιδρομή επιδρομή στο Στενό του Οτράντο (4-5 Ιανουαρίου 1941). Όταν καταλήφθηκε η Ελλάδα από τους Γερμανούς διέφυγε στη Μ.Ανατολή από όπου στάλθηκε για εκσυγχρονισμό στην Καλκούτα. Χρησιμοποιήθηκε κυρίως ως συνοδό καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια του πολέμου. Η χρησιμοποίηση του μετά το 1943 ήταν αναγκαστικά περιορισμένη, λόγω της ευπάθειας του υλικού και της δυσκολίας να βρεθούν ανταλλακτικά. Μετά την απελευθέρωση, τέθηκε σε παροπλισμό.


ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ

http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/spetsai_d83.asp

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Αντιτορπιλικά τύπου "ΘΗΡΙΑ"*
> 
> *Αετός D-01 (1912-1946)*
> 
> 
> 
> Πρώην Αργεντινό SAN LUIS
> 
> ΑΝΤΙΤΟΡΠΙΛΙΚΟ
> ΑΝΙΧΝΕΥΤΙΚΟ


 
¶λλη μια φωτογραφία του ΑΕΤΟΣ

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Aetos-02.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παραδοξως το τραγικο δυστυχημα του τορπιλλοβολου *Πανορμος* στις 11 Μαρτιου 1928 δεν εχει αναφερθει στο παρελθον στις ... σελιδες του nautilia.gr
Η ιστορια του *Πανορμου* ειναι εδω http://www.hellasarmy.gr/hn_unit.php?id=TORP-AU5
Πρωην Αυστριακο 92F ναυπηγημενο το 1914 στο Monfalcone











Το Τορπιλοβόλο ΠΑΝΟΡΜΟΣ είχε τα παρακάτω 

Τεχνικά Χαρακτηριστικά




*ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ*
Ολικό μήκος 60.1μ.Μέγιστο πλάτος 5.5μ.Βύθισμα 1.5μΕκτόπισμα 241 τόν.Ταχύτης 28 ktsΠλήρωμα 25 άνδρες 


*ΠΡΟΩΣΗ*
5000 hp διπλέλικο 


*ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΑΧΗΣ*
1 πυροβόλο των 60 χιλ.1 πυροβόλο των των 37 χιλ.2 μονοί τορπιλοβλητικοί σωλήνες των 18 ιντσών. 


Το απογευμα της 11ης Μαρτιου 1928, το τορπιλλοβολο *Πανορμος* εκανε εκπαιδευτικο ταξιδι με  δοκιμους μηχανικους. Κυβερνητης ηταν ο πλωταρχης Δημητριος Δουκας. Το βραδυ της ιδιας ημερας το πλοιο επεσε σε σφοδρα θαλασσοταραχη. Γυρω στις 9 φαινεται οτι η μηχανη επαθε βλαβη και λογω της τρικυμιας το πλοιο κτυπησε στα βραχια του γνωστου ακρωτηριου Τουρλος, κοντα στην Αγια Μαρινα ... Τα υπολοιπα τα διαβαζουμε απο το _Εμπρος_ της 12ης και 13ης Μαρτιου 1928.

19280312 Πανορμος Εμπρος.jpgΤουρλος.jpg

19280313 Πανορμος1 Εμπρος.jpg19280313 Πανορμος2  Εμπρος.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

Στο βιβλίο του Αντιναυάρχου Παΐζη-Παραδέλλη γράφονται τα εξής σχετικά με το ναυάγιο του Πάνορμος: 


> ... On March 11th 1928  (C.O. Lt Cdr Doukas HN), while sailing off Aegina Island she run aground near Cape Tourlos, was broken up and sunk. No casualties were reported. By account of the accident her Commanding officer attempted suicide and as a result he was hospitalizes for several months seriously wounded.

----------


## τοξοτης

Το ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ παραβάλλει στην προβλήτα της Υ/Β ¶μυνας στο Ν.Σ.


http://wwwhydramysoul.blogspot.gr/2012_10_01_archive.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Η εκκίνηση του στόλου μας απο το Φάληρο κατά τη θρυλική εξόρμηση των Βαλκανικών πολέμων 1912-1913

http://wwwhydramysoul.blogspot.gr/20...1_archive.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ παραβάλλει στην προβλήτα της Υ/Β ¶μυνας στο Ν.Σ.
> 
> 
> http://wwwhydramysoul.blogspot.gr/2012_10_01_archive.html


 ΔΕΛΦΙΝ είναι το σωστό. Τα ονόματα στο ΠΝ είναι πάντα στην καθαρεύουσα,

----------


## τοξοτης

> ΔΕΛΦΙΝ είναι το σωστό. Τα ονόματα στο ΠΝ είναι πάντα στην καθαρεύουσα,


 
  Σ Ω Σ Τ Ο Τ Α Τ Ο Σ


Απλά εγώ αντέγραψα τη σημείωση όπως ακριβώς την έχει η ιστοσελίδα που αναφέρω

----------


## τοξοτης

Σχετικά με το θέμα και φωτογραφίες στην ιστοσελίδα : 

http://pireorama.blogspot.gr/2013/03/blog-post_23.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα πλοια που χαθηκαν στον Πολεμο μεχρι τον Μαιο 1945 σε δημοσιευση του Αυγουστου 1945 στο περιοδικο ΑΕΡΑ

19450800 Στολος ΑΕΡΑ.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Το αντιτορπιλλικο Νεα Γενεα το 1912
> 
> _Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116237
> 
> Απο το βιβλιο του Γ. Τσοκοπουλου, Ιστορια του Ελληνοτουρκικου Πολεμου 1912−1913, Ατλαντις, Νεα Υορκη, 1913.


Το Α/Τ Νέα Γενεά σε καλύτερη ανάλυση

Nea Genea-01.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20Genea-01.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aυτές τις ημέρες ο Δήμος Πειραιά κάνει έκθεση σχετική με την θάλασσα. Ανάμεσα στα εκθέματα είναι κ φωτό παραχωρηθείσες από την Σχολή Ναυτ. Δοκίμων. Σε μιά από αυτές εικονίζεται το ΝΕΑ ΓΕΝΕΑ κ η λεζάντα που είναι της Σχολής όχι της έκθεσης γράφει "του ιδίου τύπου ΒΕΛΟΣ..." Τέτοια τσαπατσουλιά; Λίγο να έχεις ασχοληθεί,γνωρίζεις ότι αδελφό ήταν μόνο το ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ κ το ΒΕΛΟΣ ήταν άλλου τύπου.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Aυτές τις ημέρες ο Δήμος Πειραιά κάνει έκθεση σχετική με την θάλασσα. Ανάμεσα στα εκθέματα είναι κ φωτό παραχωρηθείσες από την Σχολή Ναυτ. Δοκίμων. Σε μιά από αυτές εικονίζεται το ΝΕΑ ΓΕΝΕΑ κ η λεζάντα που είναι της Σχολής όχι της έκθεσης γράφει "του ιδίου τύπου ΒΕΛΟΣ..." Τέτοια τσαπατσουλιά; Λίγο να έχεις ασχοληθεί,γνωρίζεις ότι αδελφό ήταν μόνο το ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ κ το ΒΕΛΟΣ ήταν άλλου τύπου.


Συγκεκριμένα στην el.wikipedia διαβάζουμε : 

  Το *Β.Π. Α/Τ ΝΕΑ ΓΕΝΕΑ* ήταν πολεμικό πλοίο του Ελληνικού Βασιλικού Ναυτικού τύπου αντιτορπιλικού που έλαβε μέρος ιδιαίτερα στον Α' Βαλκανικό Πόλεμο το 1912 και του οποίου όμως το τέλος υπήρξε άδοξο.

Αδελφό πλοίο αυτού ήταν το Β.Π. Α/Τ ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ. Κατασκευάστηκε στα ναυπηγεία ΅VULKANΆ. Εκτόπισμα : 680 ΤΝ. – Διαστάσεις : 71Χ4,4Χ2,3 μέτρα. – Ταχύτητα : 32 κόμβοι. Οπλισμός : 4 πυροβόλα KRUPP 88 χιλιοστών, και 2 Τ/Σ των 45 εκατοστών. Εσπευσμένα παρελήφθη από τον Αντιπλοίαρχο Γ. Καλαμίδα λόγω της επικείμενης έναρξης του Ελληνοτουρκικού πολέμου. Εντάχθηκε στο στόλο στις 8 Νοεμβρίου 1912 στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης (ανήμερα της απελευθέρωσης της νήσου). Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της αξίας (κόστος) αυτού του πλοίου συγκεντρώθηκε από έρανο Ελλήνων της Αμερικής που διενήργησε ο ποιητής Σπύρος Ματσούκας. Από τον Ιούνιο του 1914 μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο του 1916, κυβερνήτης αυτού ήταν ο υποπλοίαρχος με σειρά πλωτάρχη Περικλής Ι. Αργυρόπουλος, όταν καταλήφθηκε (κατασχέθηκε) από τους "συμμάχους" Γάλλους, μαζί με τα άλλα πολεμικά πλοία, όπου και υψώθηκε η γαλλική σημαία.

Μετά τον ΑΆ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, το 1918, παραδόθηκε στην Ελλάδα σχεδόν τελείως καταστρεμμένο από τα γαλλικά πληρώματα (Σενεγαλέζων) που το είχαν καταλάβει και τα οποία πουλούσαν κατά καιρούς διάφορα εξαρτήματα και όλα τα σκεύη του πλοίου. Η δε επισκευή του τότε κρίθηκε οικονομικά ασύμφορη. Για ένα χρόνο χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως υδροφόρο, ίσως για να ξεπλύνει την αισχύνη που υπέστει. Οι ελληνικές κυβερνήσεις ουδέποτε έθεσαν θέμα αποζημίωσης.
  Το 1919 αποφασίστηκε τελικά στο Ν.Σ. η εκποίηση του.

      Τα πυροβόλα και των δύο αδελφών πλοίων (ΝΕΑ ΓΕΝΕΑ και ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ) χρησιμοποιήθηκαν αργότερα για τον εκσυγχρονισμό των Τορπιλοβόλων τύπου ΅Σφενδόνη ΙΙΆ.

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9D%...CE%BA%CF%8C%29



*Το Τ/Β Βέλος Ι* 23, 08 ήταν αντιτορπιλικό κλάσης Νίκη. Υπηρέτησε στο Ελληνικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό (1907 - 1926).

  Το πλοίο ήταν παραγγελία της Ελληνικής Κυβέρνησης στα ναυπηγεία ΅Germany – Vuliom – Verks AG. Stettin, BredowΆ το 1905. Ιδίου τύπου πλοία Δόξα Ι, ΅ΑΣΠΙΣΆ, ΅ΝΙΚΗΆ, και ΅ΒέλοςΆ. Η καθέλκυση του έγινε στις 8 Μαΐου 1907. Έλαβε μέρος στους πολέμους του 1912 – 1913. Το 1917 κατασχέθηκε από τους Γάλλους και παρέμεινε στην κατοχή τους μέχρις όταν η Ελλάδα συμμάχησε με τις δυτικές δυνάμεις (ΑΝΤΑΝΤ). Μετά την ανακωχή του Μούδρου (Νοέμβριος 1918) έπλευσε στα Δαρδανέλια με τα υπόλοιπα ελληνικά και συμμαχικά πλοία. Ήταν το πρώτο Ελληνικό πλοίο που κατέπλευσε στην Κωνσταντινούπολη. Από τον Φεβρουάριο μέχρι και τον Ιούνιο του 1919, έλαβε μέρος σε συμμαχικές επιχειρήσεις στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα και συνόδευσε πλοία μεταφέροντα Έλληνες πρόσφυγες από τη Ρωσία. Μέχρι το 1922 έλαβε μέρος στις επιχειρήσεις του αποκλεισμού των παραλίων της Μ. Ασίας κατά τη διάρκεια της Μικρασιατικής εκστρατείας. Το 1926 παροπλίσθηκε διότι η επισκευή του κρίθηκε ασύμφορη για το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο.

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%92%...CE%BA%CF%8C%29

----------


## sv1xv

> όταν καταλήφθηκε (κατασχέθηκε) από τους "συμμάχους" Γάλλους,


Οι Γάλλοι δεν ήταν και τόσο σύμμαχοι κατά την συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή, έτσι δεν είναι? Και δεν νομίζω ότι σε τέτοια θέματα η Ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια είναι ότι καλύτερο...

----------


## τοξοτης

> Οι Γάλλοι δεν ήταν και τόσο σύμμαχοι κατά την συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή, έτσι δεν είναι? Και δεν νομίζω ότι σε τέτοια θέματα η Ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια είναι ότι καλύτερο...


  Πρώτον , αν πρόσεξες θα είδες ότι γράφει *<οι σύμμαχοι>* με ειρωνική μάλλον διάθεση


  Δευτερον στην Βικιπαίδεια νομίζω ότι γράφει ο καθένας ότι γνωρίζει . Έτσι και εγώ το τροποποιώ το κείμενο και το ξαναπαραθέτω : 


*Το Β.Π. Α/Τ ΝΕΑ ΓΕΝΕΑ* ήταν πολεμικό πλοίο του Ελληνικού Βασιλικού Ναυτικού τύπου αντιτορπιλικού που έλαβε μέρος ιδιαίτερα στον Α' Βαλκανικό Πόλεμο το 1912 και του οποίου όμως το τέλος υπήρξε άδοξο.


Αδελφό πλοίο αυτού ήταν το Β.Π. Α/Τ ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ. Κατασκευάστηκε στα ναυπηγεία ΅VULKANΆ. Εκτόπισμα : 680 ΤΝ. – Διαστάσεις : 71Χ4,4Χ2,3 μέτρα. – Ταχύτητα : 32 κόμβοι. Οπλισμός : 4 πυροβόλα KRUPP 88 χιλιοστών, και 2 Τ/Σ των 45 εκατοστών. Εσπευσμένα παρελήφθη από τον Αντιπλοίαρχο Γ. Καλαμίδα λόγω της επικείμενης έναρξης του Ελληνοτουρκικού πολέμου. Εντάχθηκε στο στόλο στις 8 Νοεμβρίου 1912 στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης (ανήμερα της απελευθέρωσης της νήσου). Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της αξίας (κόστος) αυτού του πλοίου συγκεντρώθηκε από έρανο Ελλήνων της Αμερικής που διενήργησε ο ποιητής Σπύρος Ματσούκας. Από τον Ιούνιο του 1914 μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο του 1916, κυβερνήτης αυτού ήταν ο υποπλοίαρχος με σειρά πλωτάρχη Περικλής Ι. Αργυρόπουλος, όταν καταλήφθηκε (κατασχέθηκε) από τους Γάλλους, μαζί με τα άλλα πολεμικά πλοία, όπου και υψώθηκε η γαλλική σημαία.



  Μετά τον ΑΆ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, το 1918, παραδόθηκε στην Ελλάδα σχεδόν τελείως καταστρεμμένο από τα γαλλικά πληρώματα (Σενεγαλέζων) που το είχαν καταλάβει και τα οποία πουλούσαν κατά καιρούς διάφορα εξαρτήματα και όλα τα σκεύη του πλοίου. Η δε επισκευή του τότε κρίθηκε οικονομικά ασύμφορη. Για ένα χρόνο χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως υδροφόρο, ίσως για να ξεπλύνει την αισχύνη που υπέστει. Οι ελληνικές κυβερνήσεις ουδέποτε έθεσαν θέμα αποζημίωσης.
  Το 1919 αποφασίστηκε τελικά στο Ν.Σ. η εκποίηση του.

  Τα πυροβόλα και των δύο αδελφών πλοίων (ΝΕΑ ΓΕΝΕΑ και ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ) χρησιμοποιήθηκαν αργότερα για τον εκσυγχρονισμό των Τορπιλοβόλων τύπου ΅Σφενδόνη ΙΙΆ.

----------


## sv1xv

> Πρώτον , αν πρόσεξες θα είδες ότι γράφει *<οι σύμμαχοι>* με ειρωνική μάλλον διάθεση


Δεν νομίζω ότι αρμόζει ειρωνική διάθεση σε μια εγκυκλοπάιδεια, και σίγουρα δεν θα δεις κάτι τέτοιο στην αγγλική Wikipedia. Οι Γάλλοι ήταν εχθροί της βασιλικής Κυβέρνησης των Αθηνών και σύμμαχοι της προσωρινής κυβέρνησης Εθνικής Αμύνης της Θεσσαλονίκης.

Σωστή η τροποποίηση που έκανες, και κάνω και εγώ μερικές ώστε το ύφος να είναι εγκυκλοπαιδικό και όχι λογοτεχνικό. Επίσης τα σύμβολα των μονάδων του SI (μετρικού συστήματος) δεν μεταφράζονται, εκτός από τα βιβλία του Δημοτικού.




> *Το Β.Π. Α/Τ ΝΕΑ ΓΕΝΕΑ* ήταν πολεμικό πλοίο του Ελληνικού Βασιλικού Ναυτικού τύπου αντιτορπιλικού που έλαβε μέρος στους Βαλκανικούς πολέμους  και κυρίως στον Α' Βαλκανικό Πόλεμο το 1912.
> 
> Αδελφό πλοίο αυτού ήταν το Β.Π. Α/Τ ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ. Κατασκευάστηκε στα ναυπηγεία Vulkan [νομίζω το σωστό είναι Bremer Vulkan AG]. Είχε εκτόπισμα 680 τόνων και διαστάσεις : 71x4,4x2,3 m, με μέγιστη ταχύτητα 32 κόμβους. Ο οπλισμός του αποτελείτο από τέσσερα πυροβόλα Krupp 88 mm και δυο τορπιλοβλητικούς σωλήνες των 45 cm. Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του κόστους αγοράς αυτού του πλοίου συγκεντρώθηκε από έρανο Ελλήνων της Αμερικής που διενήργησε ο ποιητής Σπύρος Ματσούκας. Παρελήφθη εσπευσμένα από τον Αντιπλοίαρχο Γ. Καλαμίδα λόγω της επικείμενης έναρξης του Ελληνοτουρκικού πολέμου. Εντάχθηκε στο στόλο στις 8 Νοεμβρίου 1912 στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, κατά την ημέρα της κατάληψης της νήσου από τον Ελληνικό Στόλο.  Από τον Ιούνιο του 1914 μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο του 1916, κυβερνήτης αυτού ήταν ο υποπλοίαρχος με σειρά πλωτάρχη Περικλής Ι. Αργυρόπουλος, όταν καταλήφθηκε (κατασχέθηκε) από τους Γάλλους, μαζί με τα άλλα πολεμικά πλοία, και υψώθηκε η γαλλική σημαία.
> 
> Μετά τον ΑΆ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, το 1918, παραδόθηκε στην Ελλάδα αφού είχε υποστεί σημαντικές φθορές από τα γαλλικά πληρώματα (Σενεγαλέζων) που το είχαν επανδρώσει και τα οποία πουλούσαν κατά καιρούς διάφορα εξαρτήματα και όλα τα σκεύη του πλοίου [ατεκμηρίωτος ισχυρισμός]. Η επισκευή του τότε κρίθηκε οικονομικά ασύμφορη. Αφού χρησιμοποιήθηκε επί ένα έτος ως υδροφόρο, το 1919 αποφασίστηκε τελικά η εκποίηση του.
> 
> Τα πυροβόλα και των δύο αδελφών πλοίων (ΝΕΑ ΓΕΝΕΑ και ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ) χρησιμοποιήθηκαν αργότερα για τον εκσυγχρονισμό των Τορπιλοβόλων τύπου ΅Σφενδόνη ΙΙΆ.

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και ήρθε η συζήτηση στα ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ και ΝΕΑ ΓΕΝΕΑ να αναφέρουμε οτι τα δυο γερμανικής ναυπήγησης πλοία τα ακολούθησε η παραγγελία για άλλα δυο τα οποία όμως κατασχέθηκαν λόγω της έναρξης του Α' Π.Π. και ολοκληρώθηκαν για το γερμανικό Π.Ν.
Επίσης το ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ μετά την πώληση του σε ιδιώτες χρησίμευσε για δεκαετίες ως υδροφόρα και αργότερα ως φορτηγίδα και συνέχιζε να υπάρχει στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του ογδόντα με το όνομα ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ.

Να δούμε και μια απεικόνηση του ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ από παλιό τεύχος της Ναυτικής Ελλάδος.

keravnos.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ένας ακόμη λόγος που παροπλίστηκαν τόσο πρόωρα αυτά τα 2 Α/Τ, ήταν ότι είχαν ατμοστροβίλους με τους οποίους το τότε Β.Ν. δεν ήταν εξοικειωμένο.

----------


## Ellinis

Η ατμοημιολία ΠΑΝΟΠΗ ναυπηγήθηκε το 1857-1858 στο ναυπηγείο Reid & Co. της  Γλασκώβης μαζί με τα αδελφά του ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ και ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ, και μετά την μεταπολίτευση του 1862 μετονομάσθηκε σε ΣΥΡΟΣ. 
syros.JPG

Ο Παΐζης-Παραδέλης αναφέρει στο "Πλοία του Π.Ν. 1829-1999" οτι το  1870 από αμέλεια του μηχανικού κατεστράφηκε ο λέβητας και το σκάφος μεταφέρθηκε στον Πειραιά όπου χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως πλωτή προβλήτα για τα πλοία που  εκτελούσαν την τακτική συγκοινωνία Πειραιά-Ναυστάθμου μέχρι  το 1975  :Distrust:  Άραγε υπάρχει κάποια "παλιοσειρά" να μας επιβεβαίωσει μέχρι πότε εκτελούσε το ΣΥΡΟΣ χρέη προβλήτας για τις "ευκαιρίες";

Η πιο παλιά εικόνα που βρήκα να περιέχει το πλοίο είναι η παρακάτω κάπου στο μεσοπόλεμο. Βλέπουμε να το ενώνει με την προβλήτα μια "γέφυρα" και ένα σκέπαστρο πρύμα.
syros 3.jpg

Γύρω στο 1935-40 το συναντάμε στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία με το σκέπαστρο να έχει καλύψει όλο το κατάστρωμα
syros 2.jpg

Ύστερα το βλέπουμε ξανά μεταπολεμικά να έχει μετακομίσει στην δυτική πλευρά του Τζελέπη:syros 50s (2).jpg

Syros tzelepi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η ατμοημιολία ΠΑΝΟΠΗ ναυπηγήθηκε το 1857-1858 στο ναυπηγείο Reid & Co. της  Γλασκώβης μαζί με τα αδελφά του ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ και ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ, και μετά την μεταπολίτευση του 1862 μετονομάσθηκε σε ΣΥΡΟΣ. 
> syros.JPG
> 
> ...............


Και μια και ο _Ellinis_ μας θυμησε το *ΠΑΝΟΠΗ*, ας δουμε και ενα αρθρο των αρχων του 1857 απο την _Νεα Πανδωρα_ *για το πρωτο πλοιο ΠΑΝΟΠΗ*, πλοιο που πρωτοερχοταν απο την Σκωτια στην Ελλαδα αλλα καταστραφηκε στην Ισπανια. Απο την ασφαλεια αγοραστηκε το δευτερο πλοιο.

Panopi_Page_1.jpgPanopi_Page_2.jpgPanopi_Page_3.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η ατμοημιολία ΠΑΝΟΠΗ ναυπηγήθηκε το 1857-1858 στο ναυπηγείο Reid & Co. της  Γλασκώβης μαζί με τα αδελφά του ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ και ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ, και μετά την μεταπολίτευση του 1862 μετονομάσθηκε σε ΣΥΡΟΣ. 
> syros.JPG


Αν τα παρακάτω στοιχεία είναι σωστα τότε προς διευκρίνιση αυτή είναι η ΠΑΝΟΠΗ 2 

*Πανόπη Ι (Ατμόπλοιο*)

Πληροφορίες
Παραγγελία     1855
Ναυπηγείο       ΅REIDΆ και ΅CoΆ της Γλασκόβης με εποπτεία του ναυπηγού Σπ. Αθανασίου
Έξοδα κατασκευής     5000 λιρών
Δίδυμα σκάφη Αφρόεσσα , Σφενδόνη (Ναύπλιον) και Πληξαύρα
Κατάληξη        θεμέλιο προβλήτας
Γενικά χαρακτηριστικά
Μήκος 32,2 μέτρα
Πλάτος            7 μέτρα
Βύθισμα          3,3 μέτρα
Ταχύτητα         9,5 κόμβοι
Οπλισμός        ένα πυροβόλο KRUPP των 8,7 εκατοστών


Μεταξύ του 1856 – 1857 κατασκευάστηκε στα Ναυπηγεία ΅REIDΆ και ΅CoΆ της Γλασκόβης με εποπτεία του ναυπηγού Σπ. Αθανασίου αντί του ποσού των 5000 λιρών. Τον Ιούνιο του 1857 κατέπλευσε στην Ελλάδα με αγγλικό Πλήρωμα. Η πρώτη από τις τέσσερις σιδερένιες ελικοφόρες ατμοημιλίες που παραγγέλθηκαν το 1855.

Ομοίου τύπου πλοία : ΅Αφρόεσσα Ά, ΅Πανόπη ΙΆ, ΅ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗΆ και ΅ΠΛΗΞΑΥΡΑΆ.

Τα πρώτα σιδηρά ελικοφόρα πλοία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού.

Διαστάσεις : 32,2Χ6,7Χ3,3 μέτρα.
Ταχύτητα : 9,5 κόμβοι
Χωρητηκότιτα 220 τόνοι.
Ο αρχικός του οπλισμός ήταν πρόχειρος, λίγο αργότερα τοποθετήθηκε ένα πυροβόλο KRUPP των 8,7 εκατοστών. Απέπλευσε για την Ελλάδα στις 03/12/1856, με Κυβερνήτη τον Εμμ. Μιαούλη, αλλά στις 14/12/1586 προσάραξε κοντά στο Φερρόλ στα ΒΔ παράλια της Ισπανίας. Το πλοίο καταστράφηκε παρΆ όλες τις προσπάθειες που έγιναν για να διασωθεί, στις οποίες βοήθησε το Ισπανικό Ναυτικό. *Με τα χρήματα που εισπράχθηκαν από την ασφάλεια, ναυπηγήθηκε άλλη μεγαλύτερη ατμοημιολία που πήρε το ίδιο όνομα.* Ο Κυβερνήτης του πλοίου αθωώθηκε από το πολεμικό συμβούλιο για αυτό το ατύχημα.


http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A0%...CE%B9%CE%BF%29

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η φωτογραφια ειναι του *ΠΑΝΟΠΗ 2*. Το αρθρο απο την _Νεα Πανδωρα_ ειναι για το *ΠΑΝΟΠΗ 1*.

----------


## sv1xv

RHS Paralos, on ipernity

Ένα μοντέλο του Πάραλος, φωτογραφία που υπήρχε παλιότερα στο Wikimedia Commons.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> και το σκάφος μεταφέρθηκε στον Πειραιά όπου χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως πλωτή προβλήτα για τα πλοία που εκτελούσαν την τακτική συγκοινωνία Πειραιά-Ναυστάθμου μέχρι το 1975  Άραγε υπάρχει κάποια "παλιοσειρά" να μας επιβεβαίωσει μέχρι πότε εκτελούσε το ΣΥΡΟΣ χρέη προβλήτας για τις "ευκαιρίες";


 Mήπως ήθελε να γράψει 1957; Από φωτό κ ταινίες που έχουμε δει,οι ευκαιρίες τα τελευταία 55-60 χρόνια πέφτουν κανονικά στο κεφάλι που ξέρουμε κ τουλάχιστον από το 1967 μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω προσωπικά.

----------


## Ellinis

Μπορεί φίλε, γιατί δεν φαίνεται σε κάποια φωτογραφία από τη δεκαετία του '60.
Να αναφέρουμε οτι η ΠΑΝΟΠΗ ήταν από τα πρώτα σιδηρά ελικοκίνητα πλοία του Π.Ν. και χρησίμευσε στην καταπολέμηση της πειρατείας ενώ στάλθηκε στη Βυρηττό όταν διώκονταν οι εκεί Χριστιανοί. Προφανώς επισκευάστηκε από τη βλάβη που αναφέρει ο Παΐζης-Παραδέλης αφού πήρε μέρος στον πόλεμο του 1897, υποστήριξε τις εργασίες ανέλκυσεις στο ναυάγιο των Αντικυθήρων το 1900 ενώ το 1911 είχε μια σύγκρουση στον Πειραιά: 
syros2.jpg

Τελικά το πλοίο διεγράφη από τη δύναμη του Στόλου το 1920 και από το 1923 ανέλαβε καθήκοντα ως «προβλήτα ευκαιριών». Έτσι τουλάχιστον αναφέρει ένα πολύ ωραίο άρθρο που δημοσίευσε το 1936 η "Ναυτική Ελλάς". 
Όπως βλέπουμε και παρακάτω αρχικά ήταν δεμένη  στο Ρολόϊ...
syros.jpg

...και μεταπολεμικά λίγο πολύ εκεί που δένουν και σήμερα οι ευκαιρίες.
syros 50s.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Αναφορά για την απώλεια της 1ης ΠΑΝΟΠΗΣ στην παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα στη σελίδα 55

http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/hosted/EU..._Augoustou.pdf

----------


## τοξοτης

> Παραδοξως το τραγικο δυστυχημα του τορπιλλοβολου *Πανορμος* στις 11 Μαρτιου 1928 δεν εχει αναφερθει στο παρελθον στις ... σελιδες του nautilia.gr
> Η ιστορια του *Πανορμου* ειναι εδω http://www.hellasarmy.gr/hn_unit.php?id=TORP-AU5
> Πρωην Αυστριακο 92F ναυπηγημενο το 1914 στο Monfalcone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μια ωραία φωτογραφία του <ΠΑΝΟΡΜΟΣ> στη παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα  (σελίδα 41)

http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/hosted/EU...pr08/Apr08.pdf

----------


## johny1940

> Το αντιτορπιλλικο _Κεραυνος_ το 1912
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116240
> 
> Απο το βιβλιο του Γ. Τσοκοπουλου, Ιστορια του Ελληνοτουρκικου Πολεμου 1912−1913, Ατλαντις, Νεα Υορκη, 1913.


Το εικονιζόμενο δεν είναι το Κεραυνός αλλά ένα από τα τορπιλοβόλα της εποχής σαν το 11.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το εικονιζόμενο δεν είναι το Κεραυνός αλλά ένα από τα τορπιλοβόλα της εποχής σαν το 11.


Επειδή δεν είμαι γνώστης σαν και σένα και κάποιους άλλους αναγκάζομαι να ανατρέχω στα γραπτά τα οποία λένε για την περίπτωση ότι <<Το Τορπιλοβόλο (Τ/Β), και παλαιότερα ναυκλαστροβόλο, είναι είδος πολεμικού πλοίου, μεγαλύτερο της τορπιλακάτου με κύριο οπλισμό τορπίλες. Ο τύπος αυτός δημιουργήθηκε στο τελευταίο τέταρτο του 19ου αι. και χρησιμοποιήθηκε στις πρώτες δεκαετίες του 20ου αι. με εκτόπισμα 150-300 τον. Στην αρχή ήταν μικρότερο. Σήμερα έχει εκλείψει.>>
Οι φτωχές μου γνώσεις μου λένε ότι το εικονιζόμενο είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο μιας τορπιλακάτου και αποκλείεται το εκτόπισμά του να είναι το μέγιστο μόνο 300 τον.

Επειδή δε μια εικόνα .................ας τα βάλουμε δίπλα δίπλα το  αμφισβητούμενο <ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ> και το τορπιλοβόλο 11 (http://www.hellasarmy.gr/hn_unit.php?id=TORP-11)


Keraunos.jpg Tor11.jpg

----------


## johny1940

> Οι φτωχές μου γνώσεις μου λένε ότι το εικονιζόμενο είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο μιας τορπιλακάτου και αποκλείεται το εκτόπισμά του να είναι το μέγιστο μόνο 300 τον.
> 
> Επειδή δε μια εικόνα .................ας τα βάλουμε δίπλα δίπλα το  αμφισβητούμενο <ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ> και το τορπιλοβόλο 11 (http://www.hellasarmy.gr/hn_unit.php?id=TORP-11)
> 
> 
> Keraunos.jpg Tor11.jpg


Aγαπητέ σας παραθέτω μια εικόνα του τορπιλοβόλου 14 (ίδιου με του 11) που πιστεύω οτι θα άρει τις επιφυλάξεις σας. Όπως θα δείτε είναι όμοιο με αυτό της εικόνας που τιτλοφορήθηκε λανθασμένα ως Κεραυνός. Οι δε διαφορές μεταξύ του πραγματικού Α/Τ Κεραυνός και των τορπιλοβόλων αυτής της κλάσης νομίζω οτι είναι εμφανείς.
Torpedo_boat_No_14.jpeg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Aγαπητέ σας παραθέτω μια εικόνα του τορπιλοβόλου 14 (ίδιου με του 11) που πιστεύω οτι θα άρει τις επιφυλάξεις σας. Όπως θα δείτε είναι όμοιο με αυτό της εικόνας που τιτλοφορήθηκε λανθασμένα ως Κεραυνός. Οι δε διαφορές μεταξύ του πραγματικού Α/Τ Κεραυνός και των τορπιλοβόλων αυτής της κλάσης νομίζω οτι είναι εμφανείς.
> Torpedo_boat_No_14.jpeg


Βλέπω την εικόνα που παράθεσες αλά όπως έγραψα παραπάνω <αναγκάζομαι> να ανατρέχω στα <γραπτά> . Ετσι την παραπάνω εικόνα του τορπιλοβόλου 11 που είχα παραθέσει συνόδευε και το εξής κείμενο :

Ιστορικά στοιχεία - Γενικές πληροφορίες     

ΤΟΡΠΙΛΟΒΟΛΟΝ
Εναυπηγήθη το 1884-1885 στα γερμανικά ναυπηγεία Vulkan
Ενετάγη στον Στόλο το 1885
Έλαβε μέρος στους πολέμους 1897 και 1912-13
Το 1905 υπέστη μετασκευή και αναλεβήτωση στο εργοστάσιο "ΜακΝτούαλ και Βαρβούρ" στον Πειραιά. Προσετέθη δεύτερος λέβητας και απέκτησε δεύτερη καπνοδόχο ενώ αυξήθηκε η ταχύτης του και εβελτιώθη ο οπλισμός του.
Στις 18 Οκτωβρίου 1912, με κυβερνήτη τον Υπολποίαρχο Ν. Βότση, εισέδυσε νύκτα στον λιμένα Θεσσαλονίκης και ετορπίλισε την αγυροβολημένη εκεί παλαιά τουρκική θωρακοβάριδα FETH-I-BULEND.
Εβυθίσθη κατόπιν προσαράξεως στις 23 Απριλίου 1913 στον όρμο Μούδρου της Λήμνου συνεπεία σφοδράς κακοκαιρίας χωρίς θύματα. Αργότερα ανελκύσθη και επανήλθε εις ενεργόν δράσιν.
Το 1918 μετετράπη σε υδροφόρο.
Παρωπλίσθη το 1920.
Η ονομασία ΤΟΡΠΙΛΛΟΒΟΛΟ-11 δεν είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί στο παρελθόν σ' άλλο πλοίο του ναυτικού.
Του ιδίου τύπου, ΤΟΡΠΙΛΛΟΒΟΛΟ-12 , ΤΟΡΠΙΛΛΟΒΟΛΟ-13 , *ΤΟΡΠΙΛΛΟΒΟΛΟ-14* , ΤΟΡΠΙΛΛΟΒΟΛΟ-15 , ΤΟΡΠΙΛΛΟΒΟΛΟ-16 .
Το Τορπιλοβόλο ΤΟΡΠΙΛΛΟΒΟΛΟ-11 είχε τα παρακάτω Τεχνικά Χαρακτηριστικά

Τεχνικά Χαρακτηριστικά        

ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ
Ολικό μήκος 37.5μ.
Μέγιστο πλάτος 4,6μ
Βύθισμα 2 μ..
Εκτόπισμα 85 τ.
Ταχύτης 18 ν.μ. και μετά την μετασκευή του 1905 25 κόμβοι
ΠΡΟΩΣΗ
Μηχανή 800hp και μετά την μετασκευή του 1905 1.000 hp
4κύλινδρος
ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΑΧΗΣ
ΤΟ 1885
2 πρωραίοι σταθεροί τορπιλοσωλήνες των 35 εκατοστών
1 μυδραλιοβόλο τετράκαννο τύπου Nordenfelt
ΤΟ 1905 μετά την μετασκευή
Διπλό μυδραλλιοβόλο των 37 χιλ.
2 πρωραίοι σταθεροί τορπιλλοβλητικούς σωλήνες των 356 χιλιοστών
1 περιστρεφόμενος τορπιλλοβλητικός σωλήν των 356 χιλιοστών.

http://www.hellasarmy.gr/hn_tech.php...-TYPE3&table=1

Tor11.jpg

Από τον ίδιο δε ιστοτόπο φωτογραφία του < ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ >


keravnos1b.jpg
http://www.hellasarmy.gr/frame.php?id=hn

----------


## τοξοτης

Name:  Vasilissa Olga
Namesake:       Queen Olga
Ordered:          1868
Builder: Stabilimento Tecnico Triestino
Laid down:       February 3, 1869
Launched:         January 18, 1870
Commissioned: November 21, 1870
Decommissioned:          1925
Fate:     Scrapped, circa 1925
General characteristics (as built)
Type:    Armored corvette
Displacement:   2,030 long tons (2,060 t)
Length: 294 ft 4 in (89.7 m)
Beam:   39 ft (11.9 m)
Draft:    19 ft (5.8 m)
Installed power:            1,950 ihp (1,450 kW)
Propulsion:       1 shaft, 1 steam engine
Sail plan:           Barque rigged
Speed:  10 knots (19 km/h; 12 mph)
Complement:    258
Armament:        
2 &#215; 9-inch (228.6 mm) rifled muzzle-loading guns
10 &#215; 7-inch (177.8 mm) rifled muzzle-loading guns
Armor: 
Belt: 4–6 in (102–152 mm)
Battery: 4.7 in (120 mm)
Bulkheads: 4.7 in (120 mm)

The Greek ironclad Vasilissa Olga (Greek: Βασίλισσα Όλγα), named for Queen Olga of Greece, served in the Royal Hellenic Navy from 1869 to 1925. She was the first of two Hellenic Navy ships to bear this name.

The ship was ordered from the Austro-Hungarian shipbuilder Stabilimento Tecnico Triestino[1] for approximately £210,000 [2] when the Hellenic Navy had proven itself inadequate during the Cretan uprising of 1866. Vasilissa Olga served on active duty from 1870 to 1915, but the ship never saw action, as she was converted into cadet training ship in 1894.[2] In 1913, Vasilissa Olga was converted into a hospital ship, stationed at Souda Bay and in 1915, she was removed from active duty and converted into an accommodation hulk for the Hellenic Navy's Souda Bay naval station. She was decommissioned in 1925 and was scrapped.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_i...Vasilissa_Olga

Vasilissa_Olga_ship.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Οι ατμομυοδρόμωνες ΑΛΦΕΙΟΣ, ΑΧΕΛΩΟΣ, ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ και ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ εντάχθηκαν στη δύναμη του Στόλου το 1885 και αποτέλεσαν για τις επόμενες δεκαετίες το βασικό μέσο πρακτικής εκπαίδευσης των ναυτικών δοκίμων. Συγκροτήσανε τη μοίρα των γυμνασίων του στόλου, την Εκπαιδευτική Μοίρα, η οποία εξαιτίας του μαύρου χρώματος που είχαν αρχικά τα σκαριά τους έγινε γνωστή ως «μαύρη Μοίρα». Μιας και τα πρώτα χρόνια της καριέρας τους δρούσαν μαζί, τα πληρώματα αποκαλούσαν τη μοίρα «συμμορία των ατμομυοδρομώνων».  
Παρακάτω βλέπουμε το ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ, δόκιμους σε εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι, και το ΑΧΕΛΩΟΣ με πλήρη ιστιοφορία μετά την υιοθέτηση του λευκού χρώματος στο σκαρί.

Evrotas.jpg 1909Trainingtrip2.jpg Acheloos.jpg 
πηγή

Το τεύχος του περιοδικού "Ναυτικής Ελλάς" που κυκλοφορεί φιλοξενεί το πρώτο μέρος ενός άρθρου για τα τέσσερα πλοία, ενώ το β' μέρος θα περιγράφει και τι απέγιναν τα πλοία μετά τον παροπλισμό τους.

Να δούμε και ένα ναυπηγικό σχέδιο του 1912, από το cd "Ναυπηγικές Καταγραφές" του Κ.Φιλίππου που μάλλον είχε διατηρήσει ο πατέρας του που ήταν ναυπηγός στο Π.Ν. όταν τα πλοία ήταν ακόμη ενεργά.
Image1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ........
> 
> Μεταξύ του 1856 – 1857 κατασκευάστηκε στα Ναυπηγεία ΅REIDΆ και ΅CoΆ της Γλασκόβης με εποπτεία του ναυπηγού Σπ. Αθανασίου αντί του ποσού των 5000 λιρών. Τον Ιούνιο του 1857 κατέπλευσε στην Ελλάδα με αγγλικό Πλήρωμα. Η πρώτη από τις τέσσερις σιδερένιες ελικοφόρες ατμοημιλίες που παραγγέλθηκαν το 1855.
> 
> Ομοίου τύπου πλοία : ΅Αφρόεσσα Ά, ΅Πανόπη ΙΆ, ΅ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗΆ και ΅ΠΛΗΞΑΥΡΑΆ.
> 
> Τα πρώτα σιδηρά ελικοφόρα πλοία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού.
> 
> ....


Στην Αυγη της 15ης Ιουλιου 1857 αναγραφεται η επικειμενη αφιξη του πλοιου *Αφροεσσα*. Το αρθρο ειναι ενδιαφερον γιατι εχει και αλλες αφιξεις/αναχωρησεις προ 158 ετων!
18570715 Afroessa Augh.jpg

Στο το πλοιο αναφερεται ως εξης¨



> IDNo:
> 5616147
> Year:
> 1857
> 
> Name:
> AFROESSA
> Keel:
> 
> ...

----------


## τοξοτης

> Στην Αυγη της 15ης Ιουλιου 1857 αναγραφεται η επικειμενη αφιξη του πλοιου *Αφροεσσα*. Το αρθρο ειναι ενδιαφερον γιατι εχει και αλλες αφιξεις/αναχωρησεις προ 158 ετων!
> 18570715 Afroessa Augh.jpg
> 
> Στο το πλοιο αναφερεται ως εξης¨


Μερικά για την ατμοημιολία < ΑΦΡΟΕΣΣΑ > από την Βικιπαίδεια :

Η ατμοημιολία *Αφρόεσσα* παραγγέλθηκε το 1855 και ναυπηγήθηκε στην Αγγλία το 1857 στα ναυπηγεία "Reid & Co" της Γλασκώβης. Παρελήφθη από τον πλοίαρχο Εμμανουήλ Μιαούλη και κατέπλευσε στον Πειραιά την 1 Αυγούστου 1857. Ιδίου τύπου πλοία: Πανόπη, Σφενδόνη (_Ναύπλιον_) και Πληξαύρα. Στις 5 Ιανουαρίου του 1859πέρασε τον πορθμό του Ευρίπου, κατά τα εγκαίνια της λειτουργίας του πορθμού, μεταφέροντας το βασιλικό ζεύγος Όθωνα και Αμαλία. Συμμετείχε στα γεγονότα του Λιβάνου, τα οποία ξεκίνησαν στις 6 Ιουλίου του 1860 (για δύο μήνες), για την προστασία των Ελλήνων χριστιανών από τις σφαγές των Δρούζων.
Τον Φεβρουάριο του 1866 μετέφερε στην Σαντορίνη επιστημονική ομάδα για την παρατήρηση της ηφαιστειακής δραστηριότητας της Νέας Καμένης. Στις 13 εώς 25 Φεβρουαρίου του 1866 αναδύθηκε κοντά στην Νέα Καμένη ηφαιστειογενές νησί, το οποίο οι επιστήμονες ονόμασαν *Αφρόεσσα*, προς τιμήν του πλοίου που τους μετέφερε. Το νησί αργότερα ενώθηκε με την Νέα Καμένη, η ονομασία όμως παραμένει ως τοποθεσία πάνω στην Νέα Καμένη.
Παρέμεινε εν ενεργεία μέχρι το 1904 όπου του αφαιρέθηκε η μηχανή του και μετατράπηκε σε ναυτώνα. Το 1909βυθίστηκε στην περιοχή Αράπης της Σαλαμίνας γεμάτο πέτρες για να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν θεμέλιο μια νέας προβλήτας που δεν έγινε ποτέ.
Το _Αφρόεσσα_ ήταν ένα από τα πρώτα σιδηρά ελικοφόρα πλοία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού. Είχε μήκος 32,2 μέτρα,πλάτος 6,7 μέτρα και βύθισμα 3,3 μέτρα και μέγιστη ταχύτητα 9,5 κόμβων. Ο οπλισμός του αποτελούνταν από ένα πυροβόλο Krupp των 8,7 εκατοστών.


Πληροφορίες

Παραγγελία
1855

Ναυπηγείο
_Reid & Co_

Καθέλκυση
1857

Ένταξη σε υπηρεσία
1 Αυγούστου 1857

Παροπλισμός
1909

Δίδυμα σκάφη
Πανόπη, Σφενδόνη (_Ναύπλιον_) και Πληξαύρα

Κατάληξη
θεμέλιο προβλήτας

Γενικά χαρακτηριστικά

Μήκος
32,2 μέτρα

Πλάτος
6,7 μέτρα

Βύθισμα
3,3 μέτρα

Ταχύτητα
9,5 κόμβοι

Πλήρωμα
1 αξιωματικός, 4 υπαξιωματικοί, 27 ναύτες

Οπλισμός
ένα πυροβόλο Krupp των 8,7 εκατοστών



http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αφρόεσσα_%28Ατμοημιολία%29

----------


## τοξοτης

Μια αναφορά για την ατμοημιολία < ΠΛΗΞΑΥΡΑ > από ένα απόσπασμα του tsalapetinos:

..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ....................................
Έλεγε λοιπόν ο Σκιαθίτης: “...Εὑρέθη εἰς τό πέλαγος, ἐν τῷ μέσῳ τοῦ Εὐβοϊκοῦ στενοῦ, εἰς ἲσην ἀπό τῆς ἠπείρου καί ἀπό τῆς νήσου ἀπόστασιν. Ἢρχετο ἀπό τούς Ὠρεούς κι ἒπλεε διά τό Θρόνιον. Εἲχεν μικρόν φορτίον ἀπό στάμνες καί κανάτια, καί ἡμισείαν δωδεκάδα βαρέλια ἐντοπίων μικρών ἀφύων.  Ὁ μπάρμπ' Ἀλέξης ἦτο ἀμέριμνος ὠς πάντοτε, κι ἐκάθητο εἰς τήν πρύμνην κυβερνῶν τό σκάφος καί ἰθύνων τό ἱστίον... Αἲφνης βλέπει βασιλικόν πλοῖον ἐρχόμενον ἀντίπρωρα αὐτού. Ἦτο ἡ Σαλαμινία πιθανῶς. Ἲσως να ἦτο και ἡ Πληξαύρα ἤ ἡ Ἀφρόεσσα... “
Υπήρξε λοιπόν πλοίο με αυτό το όνομα! Δεν επρόκειτο βέβαια για το λαμπρό υπερωκεάνιο του οικογενειακού μύθου που αναζητούσα μα για μια ατμοημιολία· ένα από τα πρώτα σιδερένια ελικοφόρα σκάφη. Ναυπηγήθηκε κατόπιν παραγγελίας μαζί με άλλα τρία, που έφεραν τα ονόματα Πανόπη Ι, Αφρόεσσα και Σφενδόνη για την ενίσχυση του στόλου, στο ναυπηγείο Reid & Co. της Γλασκώβης το 1855-1856 υπό την επίβλεψη του Έλληνα ναυπηγού Σπ. Αθανασίου. Η Πληξαύρα, κατέπλευσε στην Ελλάδα με αγγλικό πλήρωμα τον Ιούνιο του 1857. Είχε μήκος 32,2 μέτρα, πλάτος 6,7 εκτόπισμα 220 τόννων και ανέπτυσσε ταχύτητα 9,5 κόμβων. Το πλήρωμά της αποτελούσαν ένας αξιωματικός, 4 υπαξιωματικοί και 27 ναύτες. Έφερε δε ένα πυροβόλο όπλο Krupp των 8,7 εκατοστών.

Χρησιμοποιήθηκε από το κόμμα των Ορεινών του οποίου ηγείτο ο ναύαρχος Κανάρης κατά τη μεταπολίτευση του 1862, ενώ στη διάρκεια της Κρητικής επανάστασης το 1866 μετέφερε αμάχους. Αργότερα εκτελούσε δρομολόγια μεταξύ Πειραιώς και Ναυστάθμου για να εκποιηθεί τελικά το 1926. Επί της Πληξαύρας όμως το 1886 συνέβη κι ένα τραγικό περιστατικό: ο κυβερνήτης της Ανδρέας Γαρουφαλιάς, διαπρεπής αξιωματικός του ελληνικού ναυτικού που είχε εκπαιδευτεί με υποτροφία στον αγγλικό στόλο, αυτοκτόνησε κόβοντας τον λάρυγγά του με ξυράφι, απελπισμένος καθώς τα αλλεπάλληλα υπομνήματά του στο υπουργείο Ναυτικών, όπου επεσήμανε την άμεση ανάγκη διοργάνωσης σχολής πυροβολητών στο ναυτικό, όχι μόνο έπεφταν στο κενό, αλλά τον έφερναν αντιμέτωπο με το φθόνο και τη χλεύη των ανωτέρων του.
……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………  ……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………  ………………….
http://tsalapetinos.blogspot.gr/2013...g-post_18.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μερικά για την ατμοημιολία < ΑΦΡΟΕΣΣΑ > από την Βικιπαίδεια :
> 
> Η ατμοημιολία *Αφρόεσσα* παραγγέλθηκε το 1855 και ναυπηγήθηκε στην Αγγλία το 1857 στα ναυπηγεία "Reid & Co" της Γλασκώβης. .......


Πολυ ενδιαφερον, πραγματι!

----------


## τοξοτης

Δε γνωρίζω αν έχει αναφερθεί ξανά , αλλά πιστεύω ότι η ιστοσελίδα http://www.balkanwars.gr/index.html έχει αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα ναυτικά θέματα

----------


## τοξοτης

*ΚΙΣΣΑ
*
Ιστορικά στοιχεία - Γενικές πληροφορίες     

ΑΤΜΟΗΜΙΟΛΙΑ σιδηρά.
Εναυπηγήθη στην Αγγλία το 1884 στα Ναυπηγεία Blackwall.
Εχρησιμοποιήθη ποικιλοτρόπως αλλά κυρίως ως ανεφοδιαστικόν φάρων.
Έλαβε μέρος στους πολέμους 1897 και 1912-13.
Παρωπλίσθη το 1923.
Η Ατμοημιολία ΚΙΣΣΑ είναι το 1o κατα σειρά από τα 3 πλοία που έχουν αυτό το όνομα
Τα άλλα πλοία ήταν τα εξής:
2... Το Βοηθητικό ΚΙΣΣΑ πρώην Γερμανικό επιβατικό που κατελήφθη το 1944 και εχρησιμοποιήτο για μεταφορές προσωπικού έως το 1956.
3... Το Ναρκαλιευτικό ΚΙΣΣΑ που ενετάγη στον Ελληνικό Στόλο το 1964
Του ιδίου τύπου ΑΗΔΩΝ , ΚΙΧΛΗ .
Η Ατμοημιολία ΚΙΣΣΑ είχε τα παρακάτω Τεχνικά Χαρακτηριστικά :

ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ
Ολικό μήκος 23 μ.
Μέγιστο πλάτος 5 μ.
Βύθισμα 1.2 μ.
Εκτόπισμα 86 τ.
Ταχύτης 9 κόμβοι
ΠΡΟΩΣΗ
1 ατμομηχανή των 160hp

http://www.hellasarmy.gr/hn_unit.php?id=AIDON-2

kissa1884-1A.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Εναυπηγήθη το 1925 στο Rotterdam.
Κατά την 10ετία 1930 εχρησιμοποιήθη ως πλοίον μεταφοράς προσωπικού μεταξύ Ναυστάθμου Σαλαμίνος και Πειραιώς.
Εβυθίσθη στον όρμο Βουλιαγμένης στις 23 Απριλίου 1941.
Ανεσύρθη υπό των Γερμανών και εχρησιμοποιήθη ως περιπολικό με στοιχεία UJ 2103.
Εβυθίσθη λόγω προσαράξεως στην Εύβοια στις 16 Ιανουαρίου 1943.
Το Βοηθητικό ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ είναι το 2o κατα σειρά από τα 3 πλοία που έχουν αυτό το όνομα
Τα άλλα πλοία ήταν τα εξής:
1... Η Ατμοημιολία ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ που ενετάγη το 1859 και παρωπλίσθη το 1921.
3... Το Ναρκαλιευτικό ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ που ενετάγη το 1943 και παρωπλίσθη το 1973
Το Βοηθητικό ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ είχε τα παρακάτω Τεχνικά Χαρακτηριστικά :
ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ
Εκτόπισμα 400τόν.
Ταχύτης 13 κόμβοι
ΠΡΟΩΣΗ
550 hp
ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΑΧΗΣ
Δυνατότης μεταφοράς 52 ναρκών.

http://www.hellasarmy.gr/hn_unit.ph

paralos1925-1a.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Alfeios_1.jpg

http://openarchives.gr/view/2459537

----------


## Ellinis

Στο μπλογκ perialos έχει ανέβει η παρακάτω φωτογραφία που δείχνει τη φρεγάτα ΕΛΛΑΣ - νομίζω - δεμένη στου Τζελέπη. Η φωτογραφία συνοδεύει ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για την σχετικά άγνωστη συμμετοχή στου Π.Ν. στην κατάληψη της Αιγύπτου το 1882 από τους Βρετανούς. 
04106ΑΤΜΟΔΡΟΜΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ.jpg

Η εικόνα του πλοίου στου Τζελέπη εξηγήται με όσα έγραψε ο Αντιναύαρχος Δημητρακόπουλος στο περιοδικό Ναυτική Ελλάς (9/15) σε ένα άρθρο για την ιστορία της ΣΝΔ όπου αναφέρονται και τα παρακάτω για την ΕΛΛΑΣ. Η φρεγάτα είχε υποστεί μετασκευή για να εξοικονομηθεί χώρος για τις  ανάγκες της Σχολής και βλέπουμε τους ιστούς -πλην του τελευταίου- να έχουν περιοριστεί σε  ύψος ενώ εγκαταστάθηκε και δίκτυο φωτισμού. Από άρθρα της εποχής αναφέρονται και τα παρακάτω:
"Το 1886 η Ελλάς αγκυροβόλησε "εις το πλέον ακατάλληλο μέρος, εις του Τζελέπη [...] όπου πολλαί ακαθαρσίαι υπάρχουσι"..." και "Η φρεγάτα ήτο τότε αγκυροβολημένη εις τον λιμένα του Πειραιώς και προσδεδεμένη εις την ακτήν Τζελέπη όπου όταν έπνεε δυνατός πουνέντες έτριζαν τα πλευρά του γηραιού σκελετού της."

----------


## τοξοτης

O ατμοδρόμων *Αμαλία* (ατμοφρεγάτα) κατασκευάστηκε στα αγγλικά ναυπηγεία _Pitcher_ κατά το διάστημα 1859-1861 και στις 23 Οκτωβρίου 1861 κατέπλευσε στην Ελλάδα. Ήταν κατασκευασμένο εξ ολοκλήρου από ξύλο, μεεκτόπισμα 1680 τόνων και οπλισμό τα πυροβόλα Paixhans που αγοράστηκαν το 1852 για το πλοίο _Μαξιμιλιανός_.
Επί βασιλείας Όθωνα συμμετείχε στον αποκλεισμό του Ναυπλίου, για την καταστολή της Ναυπλιακής Στάσης και στη συνέχεια της επανάστασης της νήσου Κύθνου. Τον Οκτώβριο του 1862, όταν άρχισε η επανάσταση που είχε ως αποτέλεσμα την εκθρόνιση του Όθωνα και της Αμαλίας, το Βασιλικό ζεύγος βρίσκονταν επί του _Αμαλία_. Κυβερνήτης του _Αμαλία_ ήταν ο Λεωνίδας Παλάσκας, ο οποίος συνόδευσε τον Όθωνα στην εξορία. Το πλοίο μετά τη μεταπολίτευση μετονομάστηκε σε _Ελλάς_.
Στις 10 Οκτωβρίου 1863 έφθασε με αυτό στην Ελλάδα (Πειραιά) ο νέος Βασιλιάς Γεώργιος Α΄ και σε αυτό παραδόθηκε στο λιμάνι του Κατακώλου (Ηλεία) από τον τελευταίο Άγγλο Αρμοστή της Επτανήσου Στορξ, η μεγάλη Σημαία της Επτανήσου. Στις 25 Μαρτίου 1864 αγκυροβόλησε στην Κέρκυρα για τις εορταστικές εκδηλώσεις της ενσωμάτωσης.
Τον Νοέμβριο του 1867 μετέφερε από το Μπρίντιζι της Ιταλίας τη μέλλουσα Βασίλισσα Όλγα.
Το 1869 αποφασίστηκε να μεταβεί στην Τεργέστη για γενική επισκευή, η οποία όμως δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε λόγω υψηλού κόστους και ρυμουλκήθηκε πίσω στον Πόρο. Το 1878 πραγματοποιήθηκε εκτεταμένη ανακατασκευή και κατά τις περιόδους 1884-1885 και 1892-1905 χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως έδρα της Σχολής Ναυτικών Δοκίμων. Παροπλίστηκε το 1906 και διαλύθηκε το 1914.

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91...C%CF%89%CE%BD)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Στο μπλογκ perialos έχει ανέβει η παρακάτω φωτογραφία που δείχνει τη φρεγάτα ΕΛΛΑΣ - νομίζω - δεμένη στου Τζελέπη. Η φωτογραφία συνοδεύει ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για την σχετικά άγνωστη συμμετοχή στου Π.Ν. στην κατάληψη της Αιγύπτου το 1882 από τους Βρετανούς. 
> 04106ΑΤΜΟΔΡΟΜΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ.jpg
> 
> Η εικόνα του πλοίου στου Τζελέπη εξηγήται με όσα έγραψε ο Αντιναύαρχος Δημητρακόπουλος στο περιοδικό Ναυτική Ελλάς (9/15) σε ένα άρθρο για την ιστορία της ΣΝΔ όπου αναφέρονται και τα παρακάτω για την ΕΛΛΑΣ. Η φρεγάτα είχε υποστεί μετασκευή για να εξοικονομηθεί χώρος για τις  ανάγκες της Σχολής και βλέπουμε τους ιστούς -πλην του τελευταίου- να έχουν περιοριστεί σε  ύψος ενώ εγκαταστάθηκε και δίκτυο φωτισμού. Από άρθρα της εποχής αναφέρονται και τα παρακάτω:
> "Το 1886 η Ελλάς αγκυροβόλησε "εις το πλέον ακατάλληλο μέρος, εις του Τζελέπη [...] όπου πολλαί ακαθαρσίαι υπάρχουσι"..." και "Η φρεγάτα ήτο τότε αγκυροβολημένη εις τον λιμένα του Πειραιώς και προσδεδεμένη εις την ακτήν Τζελέπη όπου όταν έπνεε δυνατός πουνέντες έτριζαν τα πλευρά του γηραιού σκελετού της."


Έχουν βγάλει τα αλμπουρέτα (επιστήλια στην ορολογία που καθιέρωσε ο Παλάσκας και χρησιμοποιεί μέχρι σήμερα το ΠΝ). Στο βιβλίο Ναυτικής Ονοματολογίας που είχε γράψει το 1896 ο πλωτάρχης Ηλίας Κανελόπουλος το 1890 για τη Σχολή Ναυτικών Δοκίμων υπάρχει το παρακα΄τω σ΄χεδιο που εξηγεί την αρματωσιά (εξαρτισμό σύμφωνα με τον Παλάσκα) ενός ιστιοφόρου. Το σχέδιο δείχνει τον ατμοδρόμωνα Ελλάς στην οποία λειτουργούσε η ΣΝΔ και σε αυτό μάθαιναν οι Δόκιμοι.
Ellas.jpg

Ενδιαφέρον έχει να διαβάσει κάποιος όσα έγιναν πάνω στο πλοίο κατά την έξωση του Όθωνα όπως τα διηγείται Ο τότε Κυβερνήτης του πλοιού Λεωνίδας Παλάσκας και μπορούμε να τα διαβάσουμε ονλάιν (ή να το κατεβάσουμε σε pdf) εδώ

----------


## Ellinis

Στον ιστότοπο culture.fr δημοσιεύονται και οι παρακάτω δυο φωτογραφίες που δείχνουν ένα ελληνικό πολεμικό πλοίο στον Πειραιά το 1915. 
aktion1.jpg aktion2.jpg

  Οι λεζάντες κάνουν λόγο για «Garde-cοte grec (ancien bateau turc pris aux Turcs lors de la guerre de 1912» δηλαδή «ελληνική ακτοφυλακίδα, παλιό τουρκικό πλοίο λάφυρο του πολέμου του 1912». Η μια φωτογραφία έχει αναρτηθεί και εδώ με το παρακάτω σχόλιο: «_Οι Γάλλοι φωτογραφίζουν αυτό το σκάφος της Ελληνικής Ακτοφυλακής λόγω της παράξενης κατασκευής του. Το σκάφος ήταν λάφυρο από τους Τούρκους, στον πόλεμο του 1912, ανοικτής κατασκευής αρχικά, αλλά τροποποιήθηκε με θωράκιση, ώστε να αποτελεί αξιοθέατο για τους Γάλλους Ναύτες»_
  Στην πραγματικότητα το σκάφος δεν ήταν πρώην τουρκικό αλλά η κανονιοφόρος ΑΚΤΙΟΝ. Η ίδια φωτογραφία βρίσκεται στο «Conway’s All the World’s Fighting Ships» ταυτοποιημένη ως το ΑΚΤΙΟΝ. Τα περί αρχικής «ανοιχτής κατασκευή» και τροποποίησης για να αποτελεί αξιοθέατο δεν ευσταθούν, ενώ η ακτοφυλακίδα μεταφράστηκε «ακτοφυλακή» η οποία ιδρύθηκε 4 χρόνια αργότερα...

  Και άλλες δυο φωτογραφίες από το culture.fr με το πλοίο:
aktion3.jpg aktion4.jpg

Το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1881 στα Thames Iron Works στο Blackwall ως ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ και μετονομάστηκε το 1889 σε ΑΚΤΙΟΝ. Είχε και ένα αδελφό που λεγόταν ΑΜΒΡΑΚΙΑ και είχαν ναυπηγηθεί με σκοπό να χρησιμεύσουν σε μελλοντική κατάληψη του Αμβρακικού κόλπου. Αρχικά έφερε ένα σταθερό πυροβόλο Krupp των 270 χιλ. που αργότερα αντικαταστάθηκε με ένα των 6 ιντσών που βλέπουμε στις φωτογραφίες. Επίσης φαίνεται και το μικρό ταχυβόλο που έφερε στην πρύμνη. Στον Α’ ΠΠ χρησίμοποιήθηκε από την Υπηρεσία Φραγμάτων στον Πειραιά και το Κερατσίνι, οπότε σε τέτοια καθήκοντα το έχουν αποθανατίσει οι Γάλλοι. Το ΑΚΤΙΟΝ παροπλίστηκε στο τέλος του πολέμου και το 1922 βρισκόταν υπό εκποίηση.

  Ή τo AKTION ή το ΑΜΒΡΑΚΙΑ φαίνεται επίσης σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία του Ναυστάθμου στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα. Αριστερά του ξεχωρίζουν δυο ίδια μικρότερα ατμόπλοια που θα μπορούσαν να είναι από τις τορπιλοθέτιδες MONEMBAΣΙΑ, ΑΙΓΙΑΛΕΙΑ και ΝΑΥΠΛΙΑ.
aktion.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Μερικά συμπληρωματικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο από την Βικιπαίδεια

Η ατμοβάρις _Άκτιον_ ήταν σκάφος του Ελληνικού Βασιλικού Ναυτικού που έδρασε στο τέλος του 19ου και στις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1881 στα ναυπηγεία Thames Ironworks του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου, μαζί με το ομοίου τύπου σκάφος _Αμβρακία ΙΙ_ ειδικά για επιχειρήσεις στον Αμβρακικό κόλπο.
Ήταν κανονιοφόρος τύπου Rendel και διέθετε ένα σταθερό πυροβόλο Krupp 10,2in/30, η σκόπευση του οποίου γίνονταν με στροφή του πλοίου. Τον οπλισμό συμπλήρωναν ένα πυροβόλο 5,9in/30 και δύο ταχυβόλα πυροβόλα της 1 λίβρας.
Αργότερα ο οπλισμός περιελάμβανε το πυροβόλο των 10,2 ιντσών και 4 πυροβόλα των 3 λιβρών.
Το 1910, μετά από τη γενική επισκευή του, το πλοίο διέθετε πλέον, αντί των πυροβόλων των 3 λιβρών, 2 πυροβόλα των 14 λιβρών και ένα ταχυβόλο της 1 λίβρας.
Εντάχθηκε στο δυναμικό του Στόλου με την ονομασία _Σπέτσαι_ αλλά μετονομάσθηκε σε _Άκτιον_ το 1889.
Έλαβε μέρος σε επιχειρήσεις στο Ιόνιο κατά τους πολέμους του 1897 και του 1912-13, καθώς και στον Πρώτο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο. Κατα τη διάρκεια του τελευταίου χρησιμοποιήθηκε στην Υπηρεσία Φραγμάτων του Πειραιάκαι του Κερατσινίου. Μετά το τέλος του Α’ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου (1919-20) παροπλίστηκε.
*Βιβλιογραφία*Conway's All the World's Fighting Ships, 1860-1905
Conway's All the World's Fighting Ships, 1906-1922
Jane's Fighting Ships 1912


Πληροφορίες

Ναυπηγείο
Thames Ironworks

Καθέλκυση
1881

Ένταξη σε υπηρεσία
1881

Παροπλισμός
1920

Δίδυμα σκάφη
_Αμβρακία ΙΙ_

Χρήση
Κανονιοφόρος

Κατάληξη
Παροπλισμός

Γενικά χαρακτηριστικά

Εκτόπισμα
433 τόνων

Μήκος
38,5 μέτρα

Πλάτος
7,6 μέτρα

Βύθισμα
2,9 μέτρα

Πρόωση
2 ατμομηχανές - 380 HP

Ταχύτητα
10 κόμβοι

Πλήρωμα
70

Οπλισμός
(αρχικά)
1 πυροβόλο Krupp των 10,2 ιντσών
1 πυροβόλο των 5,9 ιντσών
2 ταχυβόλα της 1 λίβρας



https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%86...1%CE%B9%CF%82)

Atmovaris_Aktion.jpg
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ris_Aktion.JPG

Aktion_1.jpg
http://www.balkanwars.gr/atmovaris-action.html

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες του Πειραιά από το culture.fr μας δείχνουν δυο από τα πρώτα μεγάλα πλοία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού.
Στον πορτοκαλί κύκλο βλέπουμε τη θωρακοβάρις ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ για την οποία μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα εδώ: http://perialos.blogspot.gr/2013/10/blog-post.html
Στον πράσινο κύκλο βλέπουμε το όμορφο τροχήλατο ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ που είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί ως βασιλική θαλαμηγός και κάποιο διάστημα ως επιβατηγό. Σχετικά μπορείτε να διαβάσετε και εδώ.

pire image-rmngp(1).jpg

Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία δεξιά βλέπουμε ξανά το ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ και στο κέντρο κάποιο ξένο πολεμικό ironclad.
pireas 1875c.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Παραδοξως το τραγικο δυστυχημα του τορπιλλοβολου *Πανορμος* στις 11 Μαρτιου 1928 δεν εχει αναφερθει στο παρελθον στις ... σελιδες του nautilia.gr
> Η ιστορια του *Πανορμου* ειναι εδω http://www.hellasarmy.gr/hn_unit.php?id=TORP-AU5
> Πρωην Αυστριακο 92F ναυπηγημενο το 1914 στο Monfalcone


*

ΠΑΝΟΡΜΟΣ* απο την Καθημερινη 12/3/1928

19230312 Πανορμος Καθημερινη.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Τελικά το πλοίο διεγράφη από τη δύναμη του Στόλου το 1920 και από το 1923 ανέλαβε καθήκοντα ως «προβλήτα ευκαιριών». Έτσι τουλάχιστον αναφέρει ένα πολύ ωραίο άρθρο που δημοσίευσε το 1936 η "Ναυτική Ελλάς". 
> Όπως βλέπουμε και παρακάτω αρχικά ήταν δεμένη  στο Ρολόϊ...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 162460
> 
> ...και μεταπολεμικά λίγο πολύ εκεί που δένουν και σήμερα οι ευκαιρίες.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 162459


Άλλη μια φωτογραφία που φαίνεται το ΣΥΡΟΣ στου Τζελέπη. Πίσω του το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ, οπότε μιλάμε για φωτογραφία πριν το 1958.

kostakis togias - syros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *ΝΙΚΟΠΟΛΙΣ*, πρωην τουρκικον *ΑΤΤΑΛΕΙΑ*.

ΝΙ.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Nikopolis_1.jpg
The torpedo boat "NIKOPOLIS", ex-Turkish "ANTALIA"
Photograph A.Gaziadis

Από τις διηγήσεις του Ναύρχου Μεζεβίρη < Βαλκανικοί πόλεμοι 1912-1913 / Μέρες δόξας μέρος 2ο >

http://www.mezeviris.gr/balkanwars2.html

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΝΙΚΟΠΟΛΙΣ ήταν μια από τις λείες πολέμου των Βαλκανικών Πολέμων, καθώς εγκλωβίστηκε από τον Στόλο στην Πρέβεζα και πριν την κατάληψη της οι Τούρκοι το αυτοβυθίσανε.
 Πέρα των όσω αναφέρει ο Παΐζης στο βιβλίο "Τα Πλοία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού" να προσθέσουμε και τα παρακάτω από το άρθρο "Λείες Πολέμου" που δημοσιεύτηκε στη "Ναυτική Επιθεώρηση" :



> Ενεργοποιήθηκε τον Ιανουάριο του 1913 με κυβερνήτη τον Ν. Βότση, τέως κυβερνήτη του τορπιλοβόλου «11» που είχε βυθίσει το τουρκικό θωρακισμένο πλοίο «Feth-i-Boulent» στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Το «Νικόπολις» κατά τον ΑΒ΄ Βαλκανικό Πόλεμο χρησίμευσε σε περιπολίες και νηοψίες στο Σαρωνικό και το Ιόνιο. Τελικά παροπλίστηκε το 1919 και το 1923 εκποιήθηκε στον εφοπλιστή Πρόδρομο Βαϊάνη, ο οποίος το μετέτρεψε σε υδροφόρο και διατηρώντας το ίδιο όνομα ενεγράφη στο νηολόγιο φορτηγίδων του Πειραιά (υπ.αρ. 1127). Το Μάιο του 1942 το σκάφος πουλήθηκε στην ΑΕ Γ. Μουνδρέας & Αφοί, όμως τον Οκτώβριο του 1944 βυθίστηκε στη Σύρο κατά τη διάρκεια αεροπορικού βομβαρδισμού.


Παρακάτω μια καρτ ποστάλ (και σε επιχρωματισμένη εκδοχή) με το ΝΙΚΟΠΟΛΙΣ και δίπλα του το ναυαγοσωστικό ΤΕΝΕΔΟΣ που εργάστηκε στην ανέλκυση του τορπιλοβόλου και του αδελφού του TOKAD.

nikopolis1.jpg nikopolis2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ............
> Παρακάτω μια καρτ ποστάλ (και σε επιχρωματισμένη εκδοχή) με το ΝΙΚΟΠΟΛΙΣ και δίπλα του το ναυαγοσωστικό ΤΕΝΕΔΟΣ που εργάστηκε στην ανέλκυση του τορπιλοβόλου και του αδελφού του TOKAD.
> 
> nikopolis1.jpg nikopolis2.jpg


Το Ναυαγοσωστικό ΤΕΝΕΔΟΣ δίπλα στο κατεστραμμένο από έκρηξη ΛΕΩΝ 

Tenedos_1.jpg

http://pireorama.blogspot.gr/2013/03/blog-post_23.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Στην ιστοσελίδα :  https://aipos.wikispaces.com/space.t...BB%CE%BF%CF%82 μπορεί κανείς να δεί τα πλοία που συμμετείχαν στην απελευθέρωση της Χίου.

----------


## τοξοτης

Μία φωτογραφία που βρήκα , ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο , του Ατμοβαρίς  ΑΜΒΡΑΚΙΑ  αλλά δε θυμάμαι την πηγή.

Θ_Β ΑΜΒΡΑΚΙΑ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Μία φωτογραφία που βρήκα , ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο , του Ατμοβαρίς  ΑΜΒΡΑΚΙΑ  αλλά δε θυμάμαι την πηγή.
> 
> Θ_Β ΑΜΒΡΑΚΙΑ.jpg


Mόνο που είναι ένας απο τους τέσσερις "ποταμούς", αν θυμάμαι καλά το ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μία φωτογραφία που βρήκα , ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο , του Ατμοβαρίς  ΑΜΒΡΑΚΙΑ  αλλά δε θυμάμαι την πηγή.


 Είναι η ατμοβάρις της ατμοβάριδος.Όπως κ θωρακοβάρις της θωρακοβάριδος.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Είναι η ατμοβάρις της ατμοβάριδος.Όπως κ θωρακοβάρις της θωρακοβάριδος.


ΣΩΣΤΟΣ εν μέρει γιατί θα έπρεπε να γράψω < της αττμοβαρίδος Αμβρακίας > ενώ εγώ έγραψα <* του* αττμοβαρίς *Αμβρακία* >

Ανεξάρτητα από αυτό να ομολογήσω ότι χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν ακόμη καλοί χειριστές της Ελληνικής γλώσσας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΣΩΣΤΟΣ εν μέρει γιατί θα έπρεπε να γράψω < της αττμοβαρίδος Αμβρακίας > ενώ εγώ έγραψα <* του* αττμοβαρίς *Αμβρακία* >
> 
> Ανεξάρτητα από αυτό να ομολογήσω ότι χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν ακόμη καλοί χειριστές της Ελληνικής γλώσσας.


To εν μέρει δεν το καταλαβαίνω.
Έμαθα να γράφω κ να μιλώ σωστά Ελληνικά.

----------


## Ellinis

> Η κορβεττα *Ευρωτας  (1884-1917)
> *http://www.hellasarmy.gr/hn_unit.php?id=MP4
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64981





> Οι ατμομυοδρόμωνες ΑΛΦΕΙΟΣ, ΑΧΕΛΩΟΣ, ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ και ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ εντάχθηκαν στη δύναμη του Στόλου το 1885 και αποτέλεσαν για τις επόμενες δεκαετίες το βασικό μέσο πρακτικής εκπαίδευσης των ναυτικών δοκίμων. Συγκροτήσανε τη μοίρα των γυμνασίων του στόλου, την Εκπαιδευτική Μοίρα, η οποία εξαιτίας του μαύρου χρώματος που είχαν αρχικά τα σκαριά τους έγινε γνωστή ως «μαύρη Μοίρα». Μιας και τα πρώτα χρόνια της καριέρας τους δρούσαν μαζί, τα πληρώματα αποκαλούσαν τη μοίρα «συμμορία των ατμομυοδρομώνων».  
> Παρακάτω βλέπουμε το ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ, δόκιμους σε εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι, και το ΑΧΕΛΩΟΣ με πλήρη ιστιοφορία μετά την υιοθέτηση του λευκού χρώματος στο σκαρί.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 165594 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 165592 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 165593 
> πηγή
> 
> Το τεύχος του περιοδικού "Ναυτικής Ελλάς" που κυκλοφορεί φιλοξενεί το πρώτο μέρος ενός άρθρου για τα τέσσερα πλοία, ενώ το β' μέρος θα περιγράφει και τι απέγιναν τα πλοία μετά τον παροπλισμό τους.


Ο ατμομυοδρόμωνας ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ εκποιήθηκε το 1934 και κυριολεκτικά μεταμορφώθηκε σε ένα ιστιοφόρο φορτηγό και  μετονομάστηκε ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ. Κατόπιν μετατράπηκε σε μηχανοκίνητο και τον Ιανουάριο του 1940 μετονομάστηκε σε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ. Ένα χρόνο αργότερα έπεσε στα χέρια  των Γερμανών και χρησίμευσε σε δικές τους αποστολές, μέχρι που τον  Οκτώβριο του 1944 βυθίστηκε από τους ίδιους στη Θεσσαλονίκη κατά την  αποχώρηση τους. Το ναυάγιο του ΑΓΙΟΣ  ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ έτυχε της προσοχής του γνωστού εφόπλιστη Αχιλλέα Χαλκούση, ο οποίος έψαχνε ένα  μέσο για να μεταφέρει γεωργικά προϊόντα προς την Αίγυπτο. Ανελκύστηκε το 1945, επισκευάστηκε στον Πειραιά και μετονομάστηκε σε ΝΑΓΟΣ. Εδώ βλέπουμε το  ναυάγιο του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ όταν ανελκύστηκε μεταπολεμικά. Η φωτογραφία  ήταν του τότε πλοιοκτήτη και παραχωρήθηκε από τον Γ.Φουστάνο για σχετικό αφιέρωμα  που φιλοξένησε η "Ναυτική Ελλάς" και το γερμανικό περιοδικό  "Marine-Nachrichtenblatt".
20170107.jpg

Στις  26 Ιουλίου 1951, το ΝΑΓΟΣ έπλεε νότια της Ανάφης, στο μέσο ενός  ταξιδιού του από τη Θεσσαλονίκη προς την Αλεξάνδρεια, όταν εντοπίστηκε  βλάβη στο μηχανοστάσιο και εισροή υδάτων. Το πλοίο έμεινε ακυβέρνητο και  δυο ώρες αργότερα βυθίστηκε, 6 μίλια δυτικά της νήσου Παχειά, αφού  πρώτα το εγκατέλειψε με ασφάλεια το πλήρωμα του.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το ιδιο *ΝΑΓΟΣ* με αυτο; 13 Σεπτεμβριου 1947, το ΒΗΜΑ

19470913 Nagos Vima.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Η είδηση της απώλειας του πρώην ατμομυοδρόμωνα ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ από δυο εφημερίδες της εποχής, με φόντο το πλοίο ως ΝΑΓΟΣ.
nah1.jpg

Είναι εντυπωσιακό πως ένα πλοίο με μισό αιώνα ζωής μετατράπηκε - και μάλιστα σε αυτό το βαθμό - για νέα εμπορική χρήση. Και δεν ήταν μόνο το ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ αλλά και το αδελφό του ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ μετασκευάστηκε τη δεκαετία του '30 σε φορτηγό πλοίο. Το τρίτο αδελφό, το ΑΧΕΛΩΟΣ, επίσης πουλήθηκε αλλά "υποβαθμίστηκε" σε φορτηγίδα και σύντομα διαλύθηκε. Ο τέταρτος ατμομυοδρόμωνας, ο ΑΛΦΕΙΟΣ, αφού υπηρέτησε και ως ωκεανογραφικό ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ παροπλίστηκε το 1936 και έγινε φορτηγίδα. Το σενάριο να επέζησε του πολέμου και να μετατράπηκε και αυτό μεταπολεμικά σε φορτηγό πλοίο το έχουμε αναπτύξει _εδώ_. 
Και μια φωτογραφία του ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ/ΑΛΦΕΙΟΣ ως φορτηγίδα, δημοσιευμένη στη "Ναυτική Ελλάς" της εποχής εκείνης:
alfios as fortigis.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε είναι Ναγός από τον ομώνυμο οικισμό πλησίον των Καρδαμύλων Χίου,ιδιαίτερης πατρίδας του πλοιοκτήτη.

----------


## Ellinis

> Τελικά το πλοίο διεγράφη από τη  δύναμη του Στόλου το 1920 και από το 1923 ανέλαβε καθήκοντα ως «προβλήτα  ευκαιριών». Έτσι τουλάχιστον αναφέρει ένα πολύ ωραίο άρθρο που  δημοσίευσε το 1936 η "Ναυτική Ελλάς". 
> Όπως βλέπουμε και παρακάτω αρχικά ήταν δεμένη  στο Ρολόϊ...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 162460
> 
> ...και μεταπολεμικά λίγο πολύ εκεί που δένουν και σήμερα οι ευκαιρίες.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 162459


Άλλη μια φωτογραφία της πλωτής πλατφόρμας επιβίβασης των "ευκαιριών" του Π.Ν. , αυτή τη φορά στην Ακτή Mιαούλη. Βλέποντας πίσω του το ΕΡΜΗΣ της Ηπειρωτικής καταλαβαίνουμε οτι εδώ είναι φωτογραφημένο μεταξύ 1955-1960. 

syros.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και εδώ μια κοντινή λήψη από την «προβλήτα ευκαιριών»-πρώην ημιολία ΣΥΡΟΣ, δεμένη κοντά στο Ρολόϊ στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα. 

syros ex.jpg

----------


## sidnik77

Ένα ακόμα εξαιρετικό άρθρο του φίλτατου Αρη

http://labtop.topo.auth.gr/wreckhistory/4potamoi/

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια *ΠΑΝΟΠΗ* αναφερεται στην _Νεα Εφημεριδα_ σε μικρο δρομολογιο της 12/7/1888.


18880712 Πανοπη Νεα Εφημερις.jpeg

----------


## sv1xv

Greece-2020-2.00+4.50 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Στην νέα σειρά γραμματοσήμων Europa 2020 των ΕΛΤΑ απεικονίζεται το μικρό ατμόπλοιο "Μαξιμιλιανός" (1837-1846), το οποίο χρησιμοποιήθηκε μεταξύ άλλων για μεταφορά ταχυδρομείου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Greece-2020-2.00+4.50 par SV1XV, on ipernity
> 
> Στην νέα σειρά γραμματοσήμων Europa 2020 των ΕΛΤΑ απεικονίζεται το μικρό ατμόπλοιο "Μαξιμιλιανός" (1837-1846), το οποίο χρησιμοποιήθηκε μεταξύ άλλων για μεταφορά ταχυδρομείου.


Είναι κ το "Αρχιδούκας Λουδοβίκος". Χρησιμοποιούν σαν πηγή το βιβλίο του Παϊζη Παραδέλη ενώ υπάρχει νεώτερο κ πιό ενημερωμένο γιά τα πλοία του ΠΝ του Ηλία Νταλούμη.

----------


## Ellinis

> Μιας και ήρθε η συζήτηση στα ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ και ΝΕΑ ΓΕΝΕΑ να αναφέρουμε οτι τα δυο γερμανικής ναυπήγησης πλοία τα ακολούθησε η παραγγελία για άλλα δυο τα οποία όμως κατασχέθηκαν λόγω της έναρξης του Α' Π.Π. και ολοκληρώθηκαν για το γερμανικό Π.Ν.
> Επίσης το ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ μετά την πώληση του σε ιδιώτες χρησίμευσε για δεκαετίες ως υδροφόρα και αργότερα ως φορτηγίδα και συνέχιζε να υπάρχει στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του ογδόντα με το όνομα ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ.
> 
> Να δούμε και μια απεικόνηση του ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ από παλιό τεύχος της Ναυτικής Ελλάδος.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 151297





> Αναφέρονται κ 3 άλλα σκάφη προς ένταξη τα ΒΣ1,ΒΣ2 κ το Π/Φ ΚΑΡΧΑΡΙΑΣ τα  οποία δεν περιλαμβάνονται στις διαθέσιμες πηγές κ τουλάχιστον εγώ πρώτη  φορά πληροφορούμαι γιά την ύπαρξή τους.


Για το αντιτορπιλικό ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ είχα γράψει οτι πουλήθηκε μετά τον παροπλισμό του σε ιδιώτες και μετασκευάστηκε σε φορτηγίδα. Νέοι ιδιοκτήτες ήταν ο έμπορος παλαιοσιδήρων Αλκιβιάδης Μπραβάκος, κάποιος Σκριβάνος και άλλοι. Για τον Μπραβάκο μου είχε μεταφέρει ο βετεράνος δύτης Μιχάλης Ξηραδάκης τα παρακάτω: "_Ο Αλκιβιάδης ο Μπραβάκος ήταν παλιατζής, είχε λεφτά και αγόραζε όλη την Ελλάδα. Είχε ένα αδελφό τον Σωκράτη που είχε πάει στην Αμερική και γύρισε άφραγκος. Αυτοί αγόραζαν τα δικαιώματα στα ναυάγια και μετά μας φώναζαν για να κάνουμε τη δουλειά. Ήταν σκληρός ο Μπραβάκος. Eίχαν καταγωγή από τη Σελινίτσα Λακωνίας._" Για τον Σκριβάνο δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση με τον μάγκα του Πειραιά Νίκο Σκριβάνο που άφησε εποχή για τα ζοριλίκια του.
Το ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ μεταφέρθηκε το 1928 στο νηολόγιο φορτηγίδων Καλαμάτας και το 1933 μετεγράφηκε στο νηολόγιο ποταμόπλοιων του Πειραιά οπότε μετονομάστηκε ΑΡΗΣ υπό ιδιοκτησία του Μ. Χαμπούρη & Σια. 
Τον Απρίλη του 1941 περιήλθε στους Γερμανούς ενώ βρισκόταν στον Βόλο και το χρησιμοποίησαν για τις ανάγκες τους. Μετά την  απελευθέρωση βρέθηκε στη Σούδα και το έφεραν οι ¶γγλοι τον Μάη του 45  στον Πειραιά όπου κατασχέθηκε ως λεία πολέμου. Το πήρε η Ν.Δ.Πειραιά και  το χρησιμοποίησε για τις ανάγκες της μετονομαζόμενο σε  ΚΑΡΧΑΡΙΑΣ τον Αύγουστο του 1945.
Η  Τράπεζα Λακωνίας που ήταν ιδιοκτήτης του σκάφους έκανε τις ενέργειες της και το  λειοδικείο αποφάνθηκε τον 1-47 οτι η κατάσχεση ακυρούται και επιστράφηκε  σε αυτούς για να συνεχίσει να χρησιμεύει για μερικές δεκαετίες ακόμη, μετονομαζόμενο το 1960 σε ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ. Η τελευταία εγγραφή στις σελίδες του νηολογίου αφορά την πώληση του το 1984 στους Θ. Μπεκρή & Ν. Καραγιάννη. 

Να το δούμε ως αντιτορπλικό αν και θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να βρεθεί κάποια φωτογραφία μετά την μετατροπή του σε φορτηγίδα.
Νea_Genea_Keraunos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Στο μπλογκ perialos έχει ανέβει η παρακάτω φωτογραφία που δείχνει τη φρεγάτα ΕΛΛΑΣ - νομίζω - δεμένη στου Τζελέπη. Η φωτογραφία συνοδεύει ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για την σχετικά άγνωστη συμμετοχή στου Π.Ν. στην κατάληψη της Αιγύπτου το 1882 από τους Βρετανούς. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 171103
> 
> Η εικόνα του πλοίου στου Τζελέπη εξηγήται με όσα έγραψε ο Αντιναύαρχος Δημητρακόπουλος στο περιοδικό Ναυτική Ελλάς (9/15) σε ένα άρθρο για την ιστορία της ΣΝΔ όπου αναφέρονται και τα παρακάτω για την ΕΛΛΑΣ. Η φρεγάτα είχε υποστεί μετασκευή για να εξοικονομηθεί χώρος για τις  ανάγκες της Σχολής και βλέπουμε τους ιστούς -πλην του τελευταίου- να έχουν περιοριστεί σε  ύψος ενώ εγκαταστάθηκε και δίκτυο φωτισμού. Από άρθρα της εποχής αναφέρονται και τα παρακάτω:
> "Το 1886 η Ελλάς αγκυροβόλησε "εις το πλέον ακατάλληλο μέρος, εις του Τζελέπη [...] όπου πολλαί ακαθαρσίαι υπάρχουσι"..." και "Η φρεγάτα ήτο τότε αγκυροβολημένη εις τον λιμένα του Πειραιώς και προσδεδεμένη εις την ακτήν Τζελέπη όπου όταν έπνεε δυνατός πουνέντες έτριζαν τα πλευρά του γηραιού σκελετού της."





> Το 1869 αποφασίστηκε να μεταβεί στην Τεργέστη για γενική επισκευή, η οποία όμως δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε λόγω υψηλού κόστους και ρυμουλκήθηκε πίσω στον Πόρο. Το 1878 πραγματοποιήθηκε εκτεταμένη ανακατασκευή και κατά τις περιόδους 1884-1885 και 1892-1905 χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως έδρα της Σχολής Ναυτικών Δοκίμων. Παροπλίστηκε το 1906 και διαλύθηκε το 1914.
> 
> https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91...C%CF%89%CE%BD)


Μετά τη χρήση του ως Σχολή Δοκίμων, οι πηγές αναφέρουν οτι το ΕΛΛΑΣ παροπλίστηκε το 1906 και οδηγήθηκε για διάλυση το 1914. Όμως στην πραγματικότητα παρέμεινε στην υπηρεσία του Στόλου χρησιμοποιούμενο ως ναυτώνας.

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία του Ναυστάθμου Σαλαμίνος από τις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα φαίνεται ένα μαύρο σκάφος δίχως κατάρτια πια, με λευκή γραμμή κατά μήκος στο ύψος των θύρων των πυροβόλων όπως είχε το ΕΛΛΑΣ. 
ελλασ1.jpg

Στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία του 1915 βλέπουμε στην ίδια θέση ένα σκάφος (με το τόξο) με στέγαστρο να καλύπτει όλο το κατάστρωμα όπως συνέβεi με άλλους ναυτώνες. 
ελλασ2.jpg

Το τι απέγινε το ΕΛΛΑΣ μαρτυρά ένα άρθρο από την "Ναυτική Ελλάς". Το ΕΛΛΑΣ είχε τελικά μεταφερθεί στον Πόρο όπου συνέχισε να χρησιμεύει ως ναυτώνας μέχρι που ημιβυθίστηκε. 
Hellas.jpg

Και τέλος ένα άρθρο από εφημερίδα του 1921 που επιβεβαιώνει την διάλυση της ατμοφρεγάτας ΕΛΛΑΣ.
ellas.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Για τα σκάφη δίωξης λαθρεμπορίου Α1 - Α4 έχουμε ξαναγράψει στο φορουμ:



> Ενα μικρό πλοίο με το όνομα Δ1 στην πρύμνη του,  αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων! Αρχικά πίστεψα οτι είναι κάποιο μικρό  πολεμικό αλλά η αναγραφή του λιμένα νηολόγησης στην πρύμνη παραπέμπει σε  εμπορικό σκάφος. Πέρασε απο το μυαλό μου μήπως είναι η μετασκευασμένη  κανονιοφόρος Δ που είχε μετονομαστεί σε ΔΕΛΤΑ (την είχαμε αναφέρει _εδώ_) αλλά τα ναυπηγικά χαρακτηριστικά δεν μου ταιριάζουν. Κάποια ιδέα μήπως;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 180564
> Η πηγή αναφέρεται στη φωτογραφία.





> Τελικά μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο και πολλές  συγκρίσεις με πλοία της εποχής κατέληξα στο οτι το  εικονιζόμενο είναι  ένα από τα τέσσερα πλοία δίωξης λαθρεμπορίου που ναυπηγήθηκαν  το 1926  στην Ιταλία για την Ελλάδα. Αρχικά υπάγονταν στο Υπουργείο  Οικονομικών,  στην Δ/νση Τελωνείων. Ισώς επειδή δεν εντάχθηκαν στον Στόλο  αλλά σε  μια κρατική υπηρεσία να νηολογήθηκαν κανονικά. 
> Τα πλοία  αργότερα περιήλθαν στο ΠΝ και έφεραν τις ονομασίες Α1 ως Α4,  χωρίς να τύχουν ιδιαίτερα καλής αποδοχής τόσο για τις περιορισμένες  ναυτικές δυνατότητες τούς όσο και για την μικρή ακτίνα δράσης. Πάντως  και τα  τέσσερα χάθηκαν κατά τον Β' Π.Π. Σχετικά μπορείτε να διαβάσετε  στο  el.wikipedia.org... αλλά κρατήστε οτι όσα γράφει για το τέλος του Α1 στην πραγματικότητα συνέβησαν στο Α2.
> Το πότε ονομαζόταν Δ1 δεν το γνωρίζω και  υποθέτω οτι ίσως ονομαζόταν  έτσι αρχικά. Η σημαία στην πρύμνη δεν φαίνεται για την Ελληνική αλλά για  κάποια "τρικολόρ". Αν είναι η Ιταλική  σημαία, μια εξήγηση είναι οτι το  πλοίο φωτογραφήθηκε κατά την κάθοδο  του από τα Ιταλικά ναυπηγεία στην  Ελλάδα και πριν ακόμη παραδοθεί  επίσημα στις ελληνικές αρχές. Ίσως το  βαρέλι στην πρύμνη να περιείχε το επιπλέον καύσιμο που χρειαζόταν για το  μακρύ ταξίδι. 
> 
> Για σύγκριση ανεβάζω μια από φωτογραφία του Α2 που μου έστειλε ένας  Ιταλός φίλος και ερευνητής, μετά την κατάληψη και ανέλκυση τού από τους  Ιταλούς τον Μάη του 1941.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 180774


Πριν λίγες μέρες έπεσα πάνω σε αυτές τις δυο φωτογραφίες από το Πέραμα του '60 (αρχείο ΕΛΙΑ)
DP04.09.17.jpg DP04.09.23.jpg

και συνειδητοποίησα πως το σκάφος στα δεξιά είναι ακριβώς όπως οι καταδιώξεις Α1-Α4. Εδώ μια σύγκριση με το Α4 όταν τελούσε υπό γερμανική κατοχή (HMA)
comp.jpg

Υπήρχαν και άλλες δυο καταδιώξεις, οι Α5-Α6 που είχαν ναυπηγηθεί στο Λαύριο αλλά εκείνες είχαν όκια για άγκυρες. Από τα τέσσερα, το Α2 και το Α3 βυθίστηκαν σε βαθιά νερά στον πόλεμο, αλλά για τα Α1 και Α4 που έπεσαν στα χέρια των Γερμανών το τέλος είναι "θολό". Και τα δυο βρέθηκαν να υπηρετούν στον γερμανικό στολίσκο ακτοφυλακής Πελοποννήσου αλλά το Α4 διέφυγε στο τέλος έως τη Θεσσαλονίκη όπου βυθίστηκε. Για το Α1 δεν είναι καταγεγραμμένο το τι απέγινε.
Φαίνεται οτι ένα από τα δυο με πιο πιθανό το Α1 οτι είχε και μεταπολεμική παρουσία. Λογικά αν βρέθηκε ή ανελκύστηκε μεταπολεμικά πρέπει να επανήλθε στο Π.Ν. που παρέμενε ο ιδιοκτήτης του. Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία από το βιβλίο "Πολεμικός Ναύσταθμος Σαλαμίνος" βλέπουμε αριστερά ένα σκάφος που μοιάζει με τα Α1, δεμένο πλάι στο ανενεργό ΑΥΡΑ (ex UJ.2172). 
salamis post war.jpg

Ίσως και αυτό να παρέμεινε σε εφεδρεία ανενεργό μέχρι που τελικά εκποιήθηκε και έτσι βρέθηκε στο Πέραμα όπου φαίνεται να τελεί υπό ανακατασκευή με την υπερκατασκευή να έχει αφαιρεθεί. Απομένει να βρεθεί και ο "πολιτικός βίος" του...

----------


## Ellinis

> Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία από το βιβλίο "Πολεμικός Ναύσταθμος Σαλαμίνος" βλέπουμε αριστερά ένα σκάφος που μοιάζει με τα Α1, δεμένο πλάι στο ανενεργό ΑΥΡΑ (ex UJ.2172). 
> salamis post war.jpg


O φίλος Marco Ghiglino με πληροφόρησε πως το μεγαλύτερο πλοίο είναι _τύπου Caron_ της ιταλικής Guardia di Finanza με πιό πιθανό το πρώην  MARCOMENI που εγκατελείφθηκε από τους Γερμανούς ως GK 05 στη Θεσσαλονίκη κατά την υποχώρηση τους το 1944.
'Αρα έχουμε άνα ακόμη σκάφος που περιήλθε ως λεία πολέμου στο Π.Ν. και δεν ξέρουμε τι απέγινε...

----------


## Ellinis

Mια λεπτομέρεια από φωτογραφία του Ναυστάθμου της περιοχής μετά τις δεξαμενές και πριν την ν. Λέρο που λέγεται Αράπης. Βλέπουμε κάτι σαν προβλήτα και το κουφάρι ενός σκάφους.
Στο βιβλίο του Παϊζη-Παραδέλη αναφέρεται οτι η ατμοημιολία ΑΦΡΟΕΣΣΑ "βυθίστηκε το 1909, γεμάτη πέτρες, στο ακρωτήριο Αράπης για να χρησιμεύσει ως θεμέλειο μιας νέας προβλήτας που δεν έγινε ποτέ". Πιθανώς η προβλήτα που φαίνεται να είναι η μισοβυθισμένη ΑΦΡΟΕΣΣΑ.
ΝΣ 1915 ΑΡΑΠΗΣ maybe pier over Afroessa sunk 1909 - plus1.jpg

Το 1931 το ΠΝ πούλησε μια σειρά από άχρηστα σκάφη και βλέπουμε οτι πρόσφερε και τα "λείψανα" της "ναυαγισμένης" ΑΦΡΟΕΣΣΑ. Το αν τελικά προέκυψε αγοραστής δεν βρέθηκε.
Longhi Pinios Titan afroessa 1931.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Mια λεπτομέρεια από φωτογραφία του Ναυστάθμου της περιοχής μετά τις δεξαμενές και πριν την ν. Λέρο που λέγεται Αράπης. Βλέπουμε κάτι σαν προβλήτα και το κουφάρι ενός σκάφους.
> Στο βιβλίο του Παϊζη-Παραδέλη αναφέρεται οτι η ατμοημιολία ΑΦΡΟΕΣΣΑ "βυθίστηκε το 1909, γεμάτη πέτρες, στο ακρωτήριο Αράπης για να χρησιμεύσει ως θεμέλειο μιας νέας προβλήτας που δεν έγινε ποτέ". Πιθανώς η προβλήτα που φαίνεται να είναι η μισοβυθισμένη ΑΦΡΟΕΣΣΑ.
> ΝΣ 1915 ΑΡΑΠΗΣ maybe pier over Afroessa sunk 1909 - plus1.jpg
> 
> Το 1931 το ΠΝ πούλησε μια σειρά από άχρηστα σκάφη και βλέπουμε οτι πρόσφερε και τα "λείψανα" της "ναυαγισμένης" ΑΦΡΟΕΣΣΑ. Το αν τελικά προέκυψε αγοραστής δεν βρέθηκε.
> Longhi Pinios Titan afroessa 1931.jpg


To ΛΟΓΧΗ ήταν από εκείνα τα αντιτορπιλικά τα οποία παροπλίστηκαν μετά την μικρασιατική καταστροφή προφανώς λόγω της κακής κατάστασης του.

----------


## Ellinis

> Είναι εντυπωσιακό πως ένα πλοίο με μισό αιώνα ζωής μετατράπηκε - και μάλιστα σε αυτό το βαθμό - για νέα εμπορική χρήση. Και δεν ήταν μόνο το ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ αλλά και το αδελφό του ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ μετασκευάστηκε τη δεκαετία του '30 σε φορτηγό πλοίο. Το τρίτο αδελφό, το ΑΧΕΛΩΟΣ, επίσης πουλήθηκε αλλά "υποβαθμίστηκε" σε φορτηγίδα και σύντομα διαλύθηκε. Ο τέταρτος ατμομυοδρόμωνας, ο ΑΛΦΕΙΟΣ, αφού υπηρέτησε και ως ωκεανογραφικό ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ παροπλίστηκε το 1936 και έγινε φορτηγίδα. Το σενάριο να επέζησε του πολέμου και να μετατράπηκε και αυτό μεταπολεμικά σε φορτηγό πλοίο το έχουμε αναπτύξει _εδώ_.


Είχαμε γράψει παλιότερα για την μετασκευή των τεσσάρων ατμομυοδρόμων του Π.Ν. για εμπορική χρήση, μετά τον παροπλισμό και την εκποίηση τους.
Το ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ λοιπόν αφού μετατράπηκε αρχικά σε δηζελόπλοιο μετά ιστιοφορίας με όνομα ΚΑΤΙΝΑ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟΓΟΥΛΗ, περιήλθε στην εταιρία οινοπνευματοδών Βότρυς ως ΕΠΑΜΕΙΝΩΝΔΑΣ και τελικά βυθίσηκε στο Κατάκωλο το 1940 εξαιτίας διάνοιξης του κύτους του λόγω παλαιότητας.
Μεταπολεμικά ανελκύστηκε και παρά την ηλικία του μετατράπηκε στο μότορσιπ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΙΕΡΑΡΧΑΙ.
Ταξίδεψε με επιτυχία μέχρι το 1959 που χάθηκε αύτανδρο εν μέσω κακοκαιρίας στις δυτικές ακτές της Αττικής. Το ναυάγιο του ταυτοποιήθηκε πρόσφατα με χρήση ROV σε βάθος 87 μέτρων. 
Περισσότερα με φωτογραφίες του ναυαγίου εδώ και ένα βίντεο εδώ.
Kαι μια προσπάθεια απεικόνισης του ΤΡΕΙΣ ΙΕΡΑΡΧΑΙ βασισμένη στις εικόνες των ROV και στα σχέδια του ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ.

3I COLORs.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

Εντυπωσιακές εικόνες από το ναυάγιο «Τρεις Ιεράρχαι» - Τα ίχνη του είχαν χαθεί εδώ και μισό αιώνα

Υπάρχει σχετικό ρεπορτάζ και στο Πρώτο Θέμα σήμερα.

----------

